# TENET



## KEM

Score leaked today and it is absolutely incredible. Ludwig Göransson has once again proven he’s the best in the industry!

Would love to see how everyone else feels about it...


----------



## davidson

I heard some bits on youtube. I was a bit underwhelmed tbh, all sounded very one key pulsey underscore, like a morphestra demo from 2010. After the mandalorian and black panther, I expected something more out there. 

I'll probably end up loving it once I get over the fact it isn't what I was expecting.


----------



## KEM

davidson said:


> I heard some bits on youtube. I was a bit underwhelmed tbh, all sounded very one key pulsey underscore, like a morphestra demo from 2010. After the mandalorian and black panther, I expected something more out there.
> 
> I'll probably end up loving it once I get over the fact it isn't what I was expecting.



It definitely is very synth bass arp heavy, but I can promise you that it’s cranked up to 11, I haven’t heard it done this way before. There’s also some incredible guitar work in the score that hasn’t really be showcased in any of the trailers or previews, all they ever really let us hear was the main synth arp theme


----------



## jononotbono

I can’t wait to watch the film so I can’t listen to it until then.


----------



## Manaberry

I love Ludwig's work. Really.


----------



## Patryk Scelina

KEM said:


> Score leaked today and it is absolutely incredible. Ludwig Göransson has once again proven he’s the best in the industry!
> 
> Would love to see how everyone else feels about it


Really ? Well I respect his work but after watching the film I was just tired. Tired of music mostly which never happens to me. I love films which give music place to shine but Tenet isn't making place for music. It's pushing music into your ears all the time and also against the picture. It's pushing tempo even there's nothing really happening on the screen. It's pushing tension to it's limits when it's just subtle dialogue. I have mixed feeling about this film and the score. 
Perhaps I'll appreciate this score more when I listen to the album, but in a film it's just so tiring I honestly wanted to get out of cinema in first half of the film.


----------



## davidson

jononotbono said:


> I can’t wait to watch the film so I can’t listen to it until then.



If you do listen to it before, don't listen to track 5: 'The bad guy kills the hero's wife' and track 14: 'The hero dies', they contain spoilers.


----------



## Greg

jononotbono said:


> I can’t wait to watch the film so I can’t listen to it until then.



I told myself the same thing dude, lasted about 35 minutes LOL


----------



## gst98

Just saw TENET and was blown away by the music. It is so in your face and powerful. Even though its a lot of pulsing and bass arps which have been done laods before, I thought it was a really refreshing and interesting take on it. It has this raw tone that compliments the film so prefectly. I think you'll only experince the full effect until you hear it as loud as it is in the film.


----------



## jononotbono

Greg said:


> I told myself the same thing dude, lasted about 35 minutes LOL



I will resist. There aren't many things left in the music and film businesses that don't shatter every dream and expectation I ever have. So the only pure thing left, for a fan, is the very first watch of a film. And the music is a huge part of that first watch. I know. I'm a sappy loser.


----------



## chillbot

Dang where are you guys going to see movies? Can I go with? We aren't allowed to have movie theaters.


----------



## Satorious

Music was okay - although tbh - I was underwhelmed. Give me Inception or Interstellar over this. Actually same with the film also...


----------



## KEM

Just got back from my first viewing!!!

My mind is completely scrambled and I’m still trying to process what I just watched, but I can definitely say it was amazing!!

As for the music, with context it was even better, and I’ve never heard bass like that in a theater before, my entire body was shaking and it was an incredible experience!!!


----------



## AdamKmusic

The music in the prologue was absolutely amazing, can’t wait to re listen! If I’m honest as the film mix was bad the score kind of got a bit lost towards the end of the film with all the SFX & dialogue


----------



## JT

I lasted about 10 minutes, then I decided to not to waste the next 2 hours of my life watching this.


----------



## CromoFX

I have to admit, I love the direction Ludwig Göransson is going with his soundtracks. No wonder, because I like the sound world of Neurofunk and am a big fan of the weekly Noisia radio show. Since I haven't seen the film yet, I can't judge whether film and music form a unit. But I can well imagine that the music is no longer just used to support image information. I like that emancipatory aspect.


----------



## TGV

The music works, but wasn't interesting. It sounds a bit like a Depeche Mode sample through a wobble-and-distort pedal. My daughter, OTOH, was impressed. She called it "minimalist".

The movie itself is worse than Inception: it tries to bury the plot holes by very fast action editing, and tedious dialogs. Visually, it's a thing to behold, though.

I suppose a "pre-sequel" is in the works, supporting this movie in a pincer movement...


----------



## KEM

Seeing it for the third day in a row later today, I really can’t get enough of this score!!


----------



## doctoremmet

KEM said:


> Seeing it for the third day in a row later today, I really can’t get enough of this score!!


That’s the spirit! I like your enthusiasm!


----------



## josephspirits

I was thinking I wouldn't get to see it but there is a http://cwtheaters.com/watertown/cwx (CWX)theater near me that was only open for a few weeks before shutting down in March, and yesterday they re-opened, had a Tenent screening that night, and there were only two seats sold so I decided it would probably be my safest opportunity to see it. I sat in the parking lot before to make sure it didn't sell a lot more tickets right before, then geared up in a double mask and black gloves, not unlike a character in a Nolan movie, and went on in. 

I was literally the only person in the theater. I felt very fortunate that about the isolated experience in such a high quality theater, and that this was the first movie seeing on the big screen since February. When that thing started and the Dolby sound kicked in I felt a flood of emotion.

The movie was amazing, and the score had me fired up. So good to hear music so loud again. I thought it did a great job of maintaining that beautifully dark and heavy, almost chrome feeling sheen that Zimmer has brought to Nolan's other films, while also pulling out some new sounds and timbres that made it feel fresh and unique. Some of the reverse sounds were used really well and just the right amount, it could have easily been overdone. I try not to judge scores on a first viewing too analytically, as I want to be open to someone creating a new experience that challenges my judgements or expectations, rather than appeals to them.

Along the same lines, I think Nolan criticism gets weighed a lot heavier because of who he is, but I always feel like "come on!" we are so lucky to have someone making films like this, are you kidding? Every film doesn't need to be considered better or worse than another, or fitting somewhere on a list. If any other filmmaker came out with a movie like this people would lose their f'ng mind. I'll take a Nolan caliber film actually taking big swings and executing at such high level, especially on a re-watch, over any other "blockbuster" MCU film, and I love most of those (at least in the theater). 

Now I definitely didn't get a lot of what goes on in this movie after only one watch, but the fact that I still loved every moment is saying something. For me it is really important to have that trust in the film-making team that they know what they are doing, even if I don't understand it all on the first viewing.


----------



## doctoremmet

josephspirits said:


> I was thinking I wouldn't get to see it but there is a http://cwtheaters.com/watertown/cwx (CWX)theater near me that was only open for a few weeks before shutting down in March, and yesterday they re-opened, had a Tenent screening that night, and there were only two seats sold so I decided it would probably be my safest opportunity to see it. I sat in the parking lot before to make sure it didn't sell a lot more tickets right before, then geared up in a double mask and black gloves, not unlike a character in a Nolan movie, and went on in.
> 
> I was literally the only person in the theater. I felt very fortunate that about the isolated experience in such a high quality theater, and that this was the first movie seeing on the big screen since February. When that thing started and the Dolby sound kicked in I felt a flood of emotion.
> 
> The movie was amazing, and the score had me fired up. So good to hear music so loud again. I thought it did a great job of maintaining that beautifully dark and heavy, almost chrome feeling sheen that Zimmer has brought to Nolan's other films, while also pulling out some new sounds and timbres that made it feel fresh and unique. Some of the reverse sounds were used really well and just the right amount, it could have easily been overdone. I try not to judge scores on a first viewing too analytically, as I want to be open to someone creating a new experience that challenges my judgements or expectations, rather than appeals to them.
> 
> Along the same lines, I think Nolan criticism gets weighed a lot heavier because of who he is, but I always feel like "come on!" we are so lucky to have someone making films like this, are you kidding? Every film doesn't need to be considered better or worse than another, or fitting somewhere on a list. If any other filmmaker came out with a movie like this people would lose their f'ng mind. I'll take a Nolan caliber film actually taking big swings and executing at such high level, especially on a re-watch, over any other "blockbuster" MCU film, and I love most of those (at least in the theater).
> 
> Now I definitely didn't get a lot of what goes on in this movie after only one watch, but the fact that I still loved every moment is saying something. For me it is really important to have that trust in the film-making team that they know what they are doing, even if I don't understand it all on the first viewing.


Nice review. You have a way with words, I can feel a lot of what you’re saying here. Thanks.


----------



## olvra

KEM said:


> Seeing it for the third day in a row later today





doctoremmet said:


> I like your enthusiasm!



I like his free time


----------



## josephspirits

olvra said:


> I like his free time



Maybe he just appreciates actually experiencing things more than talking about them online for hours.


----------



## KEM

Spent most of the day recreating the 747 cue, got the first minute done so far. Been a lot of fun and very challenging as I've never really tried to completely recreate something before, definitely needs work and there's some things I'm unsure of but I'm happy with where it's at right now!


----------



## SvenE

The score is out on Spotify now. Very unique sound design. I watched Tenet the other day and loved it and will rewatch it again. However, I also agree that the actual mixing was kind of strange and it was very hard to understand what the actors were actually saying as the score was too dominant in my opinion.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Think this is an official account


----------



## doctoremmet

SvenE said:


> The score is out on Spotify now. Very unique sound design. I watched Tenet the other day and loved it and will rewatch it again. However, I also agree that the actual mixing was kind of strange and it was very hard to understand what the actors were actually saying as the score was too dominant in my opinion.


Cool. Will give it a spin shortly. All these threads have me hyped for both film and score alike.


----------



## SvenE

doctoremmet said:


> Cool. Will give it a spin shortly. All these threads have me hyped for both film and score alike.


My brain is still spinning and I had to watch several "Tenet explained" videos on youtube after I watched it. I love how Christopher Nolan is playing with our perception of how a movie "should" work. His movies might often be confusing but never dull. The sound editing is in my opinion a part of it.


----------



## doctoremmet

Whoa. I like this OST. I did find the tracks that feature a lot of heavy breathing rather unsettling. Those synth arpeggios are really cool. A 21st century rendition of John Carpenter!


----------



## KEM

Rainy Night in Tallinn might be my favorite piece of film music ever


----------



## doctoremmet

KEM said:


> Rainy Night in Tallinn might be my favorite piece of film music ever


IIRC that’s the very first track right?


----------



## AdamKmusic

Yeah & opening scene of the film. It’s funny though as that scene wasn’t at night & I can’t remember it raining either 😂


----------



## SvenE

Freeport is personally the key to the movie for me. I was listening to the soundtrack the whole day and really love every minute of it (and I am glad its a long 90 min score). It's different and works perfectly for me with the movie. I wonder what Hans would have done with the movie and I am now anxiously waiting for his score for Dune. Ludwig Göransson did amazing work on this movie (and the sound design/synth vaguely reminded me of a more gritty/energetic version of Rival Consoles latest album).


----------



## doctoremmet

SvenE said:


> and the sound design/synth vaguely reminded me of a more gritty/energetic version of Rival Consoles latest album


Cool! I was reminded of Craven Faults.


----------



## KEM

AdamKmusic said:


> Yeah & opening scene of the film. It’s funny though as that scene wasn’t at night & I can’t remember it raining either 😂



It also doesn’t take place in Tallinn lol (in the film world, it was shot there though)


----------



## Luka

Is it just me or I don't remember hearing these breathing sounds in the movie?
Maybe the soundtrack version is different from the movie version they used and they removed the breathing for the movie?


----------



## KEM

Luka said:


> Is it just me or I don't remember hearing these breathing sounds in the movie?
> Maybe the soundtrack version is different from the movie version they used and they removed the breathing for the movie?



Breathing is definitely in the movie, the hi hats aren’t though.


----------



## doctoremmet

Hard to pardon: why Tenet's muffled dialogue is a very modern problem


Christopher Nolan’s latest blockbuster is already infamous for its barely audible exchanges. As sound technology advances, why are films getting harder to hear?




www.theguardian.com


----------



## robgb

Patryk Scelina said:


> Really ? Well I respect his work but after watching the film I was just tired. Tired of music mostly which never happens to me. I love films which give music place to shine but Tenet isn't making place for music. It's pushing music into your ears all the time and also against the picture. It's pushing tempo even there's nothing really happening on the screen. It's pushing tension to it's limits when it's just subtle dialogue. I have mixed feeling about this film and the score.
> Perhaps I'll appreciate this score more when I listen to the album, but in a film it's just so tiring I honestly wanted to get out of cinema in first half of the film.


People have this mistaken impression that Nolan is a good director.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Luka said:


> Is it just me or I don't remember hearing these breathing sounds in the movie?
> Maybe the soundtrack version is different from the movie version they used and they removed the breathing for the movie?



Yeah I couldn't remember hearing it either, made me feel uneasy listening to it haha!


----------



## KEM

robgb said:


> People have this mistaken impression that Nolan is a good director.



???


----------



## asherpope

robgb said:


> People have this mistaken impression that Nolan is a good director.


Hey, the first ten minutes of The Dark Knight are great!


----------



## Scamper

doctoremmet said:


> Whoa. I like this OST. I did find the tracks that feature a lot of heavy breathing rather unsettling. Those synth arpeggios are really cool. A 21st century rendition of John Carpenter!



Oh right, I didn't notice that breathing much in the muddled mix of the movie, but it reminds me also of the King Arthur soundtrack by Daniel Pemberton.


----------



## Michael Antrum

I walked out after about an hour, the first time I've ever walked out on a film in over thirty years. I couldn't understand what on earth anyone was saying for much of the time, the film itself felt as emotionally engaging as a trip round an IKEA warehouse, and after an hour I had the mother of all headaches that lasted the rest of the day. Sitting in the auditorium whilst the film was playing was, for me, quite an unpleasant experience.

I believe Nolan said he wanted it to be a visceral experience. Being punched in the face is a visceral experience, but I don't class it as quality entertainment. He's done some great things in the past, but I think he has jumped the shark with this one. Poor box office will of course be blamed on COVID.

Perhaps the BluRay, where you have some control over the audio, might make this a watchable experience, but I seriously coudn't have cared less about any of the characters, so I probably won't bother.


----------



## gst98

Michael Antrum said:


> I walked out after about an hour, the first time I've ever walked out on a film in over thirty years. I couldn't understand what on earth anyone was saying for much of the time, the film itself felt as emotionally engaging as a trip round an IKEA warehouse, and after an hour I had the mother of all headaches that lasted the rest of the day. Sitting in the auditorium whilst the film was playing was, for me, quite an unpleasant experience.
> 
> I believe Nolan said he wanted it to be a visceral experience. Being punched in the face is a visceral experience, but I don't class it as quality entertainment. He's done some great things in the past, but I think he has jumped the shark with this one. Poor box office will of course be blamed on COVID.
> 
> Perhaps the BluRay, where you have some control over the audio, might make this a watchable experience, but I seriously coudn't have cared less about any of the characters, so I probably won't bother.



I think it's unfair to judge a films characters if you didn't watch it properly don't you think? And actually the film has done really well. It brought it significantly more than was expected given the circumstances. Only time will tell to see if going down the Mulan streaming route is any better.

edit: In the UK and Ireland Tenet has brought in 93% of the box office that Inception had.


----------



## Michael Antrum

gst98 said:


> I think it's unfair to judge a films characters if you didn't watch it properly don't you think? And actually the film has done really well. It brought it significantly more than was expected given the circumstances. Only time will tell to see if going down the Mulan streaming route is any better.



Well, all I can say is I tried, but if you don't get any connection with the characters in the first hour, then I think it's probably not going to happen, wouldn't you agree ? 

I was really disappointed, I was so looking forward to it, the premise of the film is normally the kind of thing that is just up my alley, but it was actually an unpleasant experience. You shouldn't come home from the cinema with a throbbing headache.

(One guy in the US posted that he measured the sound in a screening and claims it hit 119 db in places)


----------



## jononotbono

robgb said:


> People have this mistaken impression that Nolan is a good director.



You’re correct. He’s actually a phenomenal director.


----------



## gst98

Michael Antrum said:


> Well, all I can say is I tried, but if you don't get any connection with the characters in the first hour, then I think it's probably not going to happen, wouldn't you agree ?
> 
> I was really disappointed, I was so looking forward to it, the premise of the film is normally the kind of thing that is just up my alley, but it was actually an unpleasant experience. You shouldn't come home from the cinema with a throbbing headache.
> 
> (One guy in the US posted that he measured the sound in a screening and claims it hit 119 db in places)



Sure, I understand. I think it's one thing to say after giving it a shot, 'hey, thats not for me'. But I don't think you could judge a character without seeing it all. Particularly in Nolan films where everything spirals and accelerates to an eventual climax, and thing become apparent only at the end. Even after watching it, taking in what Nolan has said and hearing some theories concerning the characters, I see further dimension to them. I felt a real connection with the characters by the end, more than other Nolan films, which are often critisised for not having depth in characters. I also thinking the acting was better in this film than his others, Kenneth Branagh I thought was really great, as well as Pattinson.

Who knows what idividual cinemas do with their sound and I'm sure some are louder than others, I saw it at the BFI IMAX and an Odeon, and yes, like every Nolan film it was loud, but I've been to a million gigs that were louder than this. I get that some people don't like the volume, but at this point my view point is if you see a Nolan film you know its going to be loud becuase its part of his style. To some it may be too loud, to others (myself included) I think it's an extra layer of immersion and impact because the sounds are closer to what they would be in real life.

I hope you give it another chance at a lower volume when it comes out blu-ray becuase the second half of the film is quite different to the first as everything starts unravelling and building.


----------



## Michael Antrum

We dont have an IMAX near where I live in East Yorkshire, so I saw the film in a standard Cineworld screening.

One guy said he'd seen the film in both a standard and IMAX screen, and the IMAX screen had much better audio.

Oddly enough, I am currenly in London tonight and tomorrow night, stuck in a hotel with not much to do, and was toying with the idea of getting the tube to Waterloo and going to the BFI to try again, but I really dont fancy another headache. I'll see how I feel tomorrow evening, but I'll probably wait for the disk....

edit: Off topic -

The best cinema visit I ever had was back in '86. I'd just riddne down to London to start studying at a London Uni, and didn't know anyone.

The first day there I rode around London on my motorbike to get the lie of the land (a pretty dangerous thing to do even then) and I wound up outside the Odeon in Marble Arch.

It was playing Aliens in 70mm dolby surround.

It was the biggest screen I'd ever seen in my life (now sadly gone) and it was amazing. I was totally blown away. I can still taste the Kia Ora when I think of it.......


----------



## peladio

KEM said:


> ???



Don't feed the troll..


----------



## patrick76

SvenE said:


> Freeport is personally the key to the movie for me. I was listening to the soundtrack the whole day and really love every minute of it (and I am glad its a long 90 min score). It's different and works perfectly for me with the movie. I wonder what Hans would have done with the movie and I am now anxiously waiting for his score for Dune. Ludwig Göransson did amazing work on this movie (and the sound design/synth vaguely reminded me of a more gritty/energetic version of Rival Consoles latest album).


I am curious as to why Hans didn't score this film. Does anyone know? I love his work with Nolan and am a bit bummed he didn't score this, but I am still interested in the film and the score. Interesting commentary so far here on VIC. Love it or hate it perhaps..


----------



## KEM

patrick76 said:


> I am curious as to why Hans didn't score this film. Does anyone know? I love his work with Nolan and am a bit bummed he didn't score this, but I am still interested in the film and the score. Interesting commentary so far here on VIC. Love it or hate it perhaps..


 
He signed on for Dune as that was a personal passion project for him and he wouldn’t have had time for TENET, but I’ve heard rumors of other things as well, so no one really knows...


----------



## SvenE

patrick76 said:


> I am curious as to why Hans didn't score this film. Does anyone know? I love his work with Nolan and am a bit bummed he didn't score this, but I am still interested in the film and the score. Interesting commentary so far here on VIC. Love it or hate it perhaps..


It was reported that he had too many other projects and scheduling conflicts (Dune, Bond, Top Gun, Wonder Women 84). I think Dune is a gigantic project and takes up a lot of his (and his companies) time.


----------



## muziksculp

I'm listening to the Soundtrack as I'm typing this post. 

It is quite an adventurous musical mosaic of ideas he has going on in this soundtrack. 

I love hybrid soundtracks, this one has a lot of interesting surprises that just keep entertaining my ears. Synths, Sound effects, Orchestral Sounds, ..etc. I like that. 

There is also a sense of originality that is refreshing, not the typical sci-fi score, and not the typical epic formula, but rather unique. Which makes me want to listen to it more than once to discover more, and hear more details the next time around. 

Ludwig Goransson did a great job, here. Actually I would even say it is one of his best works to date.


----------



## robgb

jononotbono said:


> You’re correct. He’s actually a phenomenal director.


No, Scorcese is a phenomenal director. Polanski. Kubrick. Scott. Hitchcock. Welles. Tarantino. All phenomenal directors,.

Nolan is a hack who got lucky.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

robgb said:


> No, Scorcese is a phenomenal director. Polanski. Kubrick. Scott. Hitchcock. Welles. Tarantino. All phenomenal directors,.
> 
> Nolan is a hack who got lucky.


Have you worked with him to pass such a strong judgement?

Or you just personally don't like his movies - which doesn't have any meaning or implication outside your head


----------



## doctoremmet

DarkestShadow said:


> Have you worked with him to pass such a strong judgement?
> 
> Or you just personally don't like his movies - which doesn't have any meaning or implication outside your head


Rob is never one to hold back his personal opinions and present them as a universal truth


----------



## el-bo

Michael Antrum said:


> I believe Nolan said he wanted it to be a visceral experience. Being punched in the face is a visceral experience, but I don't class it as quality entertainment.



Kinda like a chef who adds half a bag of salt to his dishes so his diners can have a gustatory 'experience'. An experience, f'sure. Not one that most people are going to want.

Film-makers have been giving theatre-goers visceral experiences for decades, using various 'devices' to coax the viewer's imagination to do the heavy-lifting. Just a jagged interval, performed by the strings, or a foreboding drone might be all it would take. Use of contrast also helps the big pay-off.

Perhaps, in society's constantly dopamine-hijacked minds, evocative gives way to provocative and 'we' need our senses bludgeoned to actually be able to feel something. Subtle cues and contrast give way to sign-posting - "THIS IS REALLY LOUD, SO IT'S REALLY EXCITING!!!!!!!!!". I'm not saying that there is never a need to amp things up, but there is a time and a place for it. And the less you use it, the more impact it'll have.

Maybe Nolan just needs to go back to film school 

----------

Will listen to the rest of the soundtrack, today. What I've heard, I like. But count me among those who'd rather watch the film in an environment where I can control the volume, and use subtitles.

Hearing loss doesn't seem exciting, to me.


----------



## robgb

DarkestShadow said:


> Have you worked with him to pass such a strong judgement?


No, I've watched his movies.


----------



## robgb

Oh, and I forgot to add Fincher. Fincher is a genius filmmaker.


----------



## Crowe

robgb said:


> No, I've watched his movies.



So *your opinion* is that he's a whack director.

*My opinion* is that The Dark Knight, The Dark Knight rises, Inception and The Prestige are masterpieces.


----------



## robgb

Shiirai said:


> You *your opinion* is that he's a whack director.
> 
> *My opinion* is that The Dark Knight, The Dark Knight rises, Inception and The Prestige are masterpieces.


Opinions are what make the world turn. Everything ever said on this forum is opnion. It doesn't need to be pointed out.


----------



## Crowe

robgb said:


> Opinions are what make the world turn. Everything ever said on this forum is opnion. It doesn't need to be pointed out.



Sadly, it really does as many folks believe their opinions are gospel.


----------



## robgb

Shiirai said:


> Sadly, it really does as many folks believe their opinions are gospel.


Sadly, the only people who feel the need to point it out are those who actually believe that.


----------



## PuerAzaelis

Yeah well that's like just your opinion man.


----------



## Crowe

robgb said:


> Sadly, the only people who feel the need to point it out are those who actually believe that.



Indeed I do believe that.


----------



## jononotbono

robgb said:


> Nolan is a hack who got lucky.



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robgb

And on that note I will step away before this gets relegated to the Drama Zone.


----------



## Umi_Yu

Tenet sountrack is amazing！
Finally those bass music/IDM/Trap/modern hip-hop elements find their perfect fusion with movie score!
The new era has come!
Great job!


----------



## KEM

Umi_Yu said:


> Tenet sountrack is amazing！
> Finally those bass music/IDM/Trap/modern hip-hop elements find their perfect fusion with movie score!
> The new era has come!
> Great job!



Totally!! The way Inception dictated a whole decade of film scores, I think this will too.


----------



## gst98

robgb said:


> Opinions are what make the world turn. Everything ever said on this forum is opnion. It doesn't need to be pointed out.



The irony is this thread is full of people discussing, sharing their opinion and being civilised and the only one speaking in absolutes is you.


----------



## olvra

WHY EVERYTHING ABOUT NOLAN HAS TO BE BIG?? TRACK NAMING ALL CAPS, WHY NOT 

BUT I'M LOVING, I REALLY AM; beautiful sounds


----------



## Kevinside

You like this... Too much Inception and pseudo JP Bourne style... As i don´t like HZimmer and his loyal copycats... This one is boring to my ears..sry... But i admit, my difficulties are self made, cause i don´t like the most of modern action movie related soundtracks...

For me Terminator 2 was a revelation. The first Bourne Movie was wonderful to listen...Inception was interesting... The dark knight was experimental at some point except the ostinato lines...
I am missing the real big orchestral lines in all this action movies... Listen to Mission Impossible One... I mean the first Movie... Wonderful... Everything must be hybrid today. Big drums mixed with 808 or 909 drums, some synth or guitar sounds and some legato strings with some brass tension...and if something like action is happening, we compose some stacato, spicato lines combined with synth arp sounds, cause this is like a train and movement is action.... boring...


----------



## robgb

gst98 said:


> The irony is this thread is full of people discussing, sharing their opinion and being civilised and the only one speaking in absolutes is you.


When does an opinion become an absolute? When the person complaining about absolutes doesn't agree with that opinion? Sorry that if I'm not suitably wishy washy about my thoughts. Next time I'll be sure to check with you before I post. 

But like I said, I have no desire to send this to the Drama Zone, so I'll refrain from continuing. You feel free to, however, and get that last shot in. Have a nice day.


----------



## gst98

robgb said:


> When does an opinion become an absolute? When the person complaining about absolutes doesn't agree with that opinion? Sorry that if I'm not suitably wishy washy about my thoughts. Next time I'll be sure to check with you before I post.
> 
> But like I said, I have no desire to send this to the Drama Zone, so I'll refrain from continuing. You feel free to, however, and get that last shot in. Have a nice day.



I think you misunderstand what an opinion is. When you say someone is a hack, that is absolute not opinion. When you say "People have this mistaken impression that Nolan is a good director" you are telling people their opinion is wrong. 

Coming into a thread making broad statements and then arguing with people telling them they're wrong seems like a strange thing to do if you don't want to cause drama. And for someone who wants to end the conversation you certainly are replying to everyone.


----------



## KEM

Anyways...

TENET!!!


----------



## Technostica

Michael Antrum said:


> ... and I wound up outside the Odeon in Marble Arch.
> It was playing Aliens in 70mm dolby surround.
> 
> It was the biggest screen I'd ever seen in my life (now sadly gone) and it was amazing. I was totally blown away.


I think that is the same cinema that I went to the only time I got to see a 70mm print. 
I recall being very impressed by the print but I don't recall which film I saw which is a bit embarrassing. 

As for volume in cinemas, the Blade Runner sequel is the loudest thing I've heard and I was expecting to have a hangover due to that but didn't. 
Went to the cinema today for the first time in 6 months and as is usually the case I had to wear ear plugs during the previews. 
Fortunately the films themselves are okay volume wise from the back row which is where I prefer to sit. 
Not sure if the previews are mastered at a higher level or the cinema turn it up!


----------



## SvenE

Fun fact not related to the score: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sator_Square


----------



## Satorious

I'm sure the Tenet score is probably clever under the hood in terms of being slightly "palindrome" in it's composition. That said I'm not finding it as amazing as many other folk seem to think it is. It's just okay, dare I say a little dull/derivative trailer music just with a speedy little arp thrown over the top. I'd take the Inception over this in a heartbeat... That said - I'm absolutely sick of loudness wars in modern soundtracks... It seems as long as you can crack your score up to 11, then people will love it. Sad times!


----------



## doctoremmet

Mockup I just found:


----------



## KEM

doctoremmet said:


> Mockup I just found:




I’m gonna put out my 747 mockup this week, my friend just needs to mix it first, I’ll make sure to post it


----------



## Vin

Just watched it in IMAX. Excellent, ambitious film. My only complaint is about sound mixing - it's unneccessarily LOUD.


----------



## Living Fossil

Shiirai said:


> Sadly, it really does as many folks believe their opinions are gospel.



Yes, the reactions to Rob's comment show it:

If somebody states a different opinion people get confused and hysterical and cry: "But that's just an opinion! You have no right to say this! It's not a fact!"
The sad part is that in the same time they think that their opinion – on the other hand – is purest objective truth... 

It's the same as with the modern version of freedom of thought:
You are free to think whatever you want, as long as it doesn't opposes my view.


----------



## D Halgren

Vin said:


> Just watched it in IMAX. Excellent, ambitious film. My only compaint is about sound mixing - it's unneccessarily LOUD.


I thought the gunshots during Dunkirk were going to take my head off!


----------



## KEM

A lot of complaints about the sound but I honestly didn’t have any issues with it and I’ve seen it 4 times already, I don’t think the film is really loud so much as the dialogue is just quiet, and with the variety of accents characters use it made it hard to understand some of the dialogue


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Living Fossil said:


> Yes, the reactions to Rob's comment show it:
> 
> If somebody states a different opinion people get confused and hysterical and cry: "But that's just an opinion! You have no right to say this! It's not a fact!"
> The sad part is that in the same time they think that their opinion – on the other hand – is purest objective truth...
> 
> It's the same as with the modern version of freedom of thought:
> You are free to think whatever you want, as long as it doesn't opposes my view.


Nope. If one like Rob invalidates all opinions but their own by saying "people have this mistaken impression that..." then it goes beyond stating an opinion. It's saying *I am right and others have an mistaken impression* - quite literally and bluntly.
And yes - noone has the right to say this (socially speaking, not legally ofc). Saying the viewpoints beyond one's own are false is quite insane.
Sure, others may do that too - but I haven't seen this here so it's not on you to assume that that's how the people reacting think (me being one of them, and I definitely respect people not liking Chris Nolan despite being a fan - or anyone else for that matter)


----------



## Crowe

Living Fossil said:


> Yes, the reactions to Rob's comment show it:
> 
> If somebody states a different opinion people get confused and hysterical and cry: "But that's just an opinion! You have no right to say this! It's not a fact!"
> The sad part is that in the same time they think that their opinion – on the other hand – is purest objective truth...
> 
> It's the same as with the modern version of freedom of thought:
> You are free to think whatever you want, as long as it doesn't opposes my view.



I truly don't mind Rob stating his 'opinion'. It's just that he didn't. He presented statements as facts and I found he acted incredibly disrespectful.

This is about a failure in communication, not a perceived attempt at censorship.

To be fair, people talking like that just trigger me so that's quite possibly a failing on my part.

Edit: Basically what I'm saying is: "I think Nolan's movies are garbage" is absolutely fine. But if you proclaim "Nolan's movies are garbage" you better be god, else you just seem like a prick.

Edit again: anyway, I catch myself doing this too when I'm passionate about a subject and it always pisses me off because I'd like to be better than that.


----------



## Living Fossil

DarkestShadow said:


> Nope. If one like Rob invalidates all opinions but their own by saying "people have this mistaken impression that..." then it goes beyond stating an opinion. It's saying *I am right and others have an mistaken impression* - quite literally and bluntly.



You have a valid point with mocking the "people have this mistaken impression..." part.

The reason why it didn't bother me in this case that if you watch how the media speak about Nolan, one can indeed get the impression that Nolan's films are undoubtedly big art.
As if it would be kind of a general agreement that Nolan's film are a) mostly hard to understand b) therefore great.

Personally, i have quite an ambivalent opinion about Nolan, btw.
I liked Inception, but i think Interstellar was a mess. Visually great, but still a mess, specially with regards
to his clumsy way of portraying emotions (to be honest, i had to laugh in the cinema at scenes that were supposed to be "emotional"; it was just the mixture of pseudo-intellectualism and cheesiness that i couldn't digest... but as stated: that was a subjective impression)
And after Interstellar i haven't watched more of his films, so i can't speak about them.

Nolan has successfully brought the Mindf*ck genre to a mass audience, that's an objective fact.
However, i see him in a similar category as Dan Brown, who has made some weird conspiracy speculations a topic for masses. (i think Dan Brown's stories are really dumb, but also here: subjective opinion  )

However, we know from arts history that it needs about 50 years until it becomes more clear if something was successful because it matched the Zeitgeist (like the clothing trends in the 80ies or 90ies), or because it really had substance.
So, if we live long enough we will see what the future's verdict about Nolan will be....


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Living Fossil said:


> You have a valid point with mocking the "people have this mistaken impression..." part.
> 
> The reason why it didn't bother me in this case that if you watch how the media speak about Nolan, one can indeed get the impression that Nolan's films are undoubtedly big art.
> As if it would be kind of a general agreement that Nolan's film are a) mostly hard to understand b) therefore great.
> 
> Personally, i have quite an ambivalent opinion about Nolan, btw.
> I liked Inception, but i think Interstellar was a mess. Visually great, but still a mess, specially with regards
> to his clumsy way of portraying emotions (to be honest, i had to laugh in the cinema at scenes that were supposed to be "emotional"; it was just the mixture of pseudo-intellectualism and cheesiness that i couldn't digest... but as stated: that was a subjective impression)
> And after Interstellar i haven't watched more of his films, so i can't speak about them.
> 
> Nolan has successfully brought the Mindf*ck genre to a mass audience, that's an objective fact.
> However, i see him in a similar category as Dan Brown, who has made some weird conspiracy speculations a topic for masses. (i think Dan Brown's stories are really dumb, but also here: subjective opinion  )
> 
> However, we know from arts history that it needs about 50 years until it becomes more clear if something was successful because it matched the Zeitgeist (like the clothing trends in the 80ies or 90ies), or because it really had substance.
> So, if we live long enough we will see what the future's verdict about Nolan will be....


That view regarding the "mistaken impression" requires a lot of interpretation though and is pretty specific - and quite different from the core statement Rob made.


ANYWAYS, BACK TO TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't think the nice convenient YouTube playlist has been posted yet


----------



## Pier

Huge fan of Nolan here.

I too am resisting to not spoil the film by listening to the score but you guys are making it super difficult!

The epidemic in Mexico was never contained to begin with but they started reopening the country and we started breaking daily confirmed cases records again in Mexico City... so I will most likely wait until the 4K Bluray release in a couple of months.


----------



## Pier

Living Fossil said:


> it was just the mixture of pseudo-intellectualism and cheesiness that i couldn't digest... but as stated: that was a subjective impression



I agree.

I feel Interstellar is both his best and worst film at the same time. The tone, production, idea, music, fx... amazing. But then the script is filled with stupid things like a scientist saying "only love transcends dimensions"... wut?


----------



## PuerAzaelis

DarkestShadow said:


> Don't think the nice convenient YouTube playlist has been posted yet


It is trying to out-Zimmer Zimmer


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Pier said:


> I too am resisting to not spoil the film by listening to the score but you guys are making it super difficult!


I'm sure none of the bass pulses and cool drum rhythms will give away the plot.
I listened to the whole (amazing) score and know nothing about the movie! Quite obviously.
Even the titles will probably not be spoiling, quite certainly the producers paid attention to that.


----------



## Akarin

DarkestShadow said:


> Have you worked with him to pass such a strong judgement?



Not a chance. Have you heard his music?


----------



## KEM

Akarin said:


> Not a chance. Have you heard his music?



Ouch...


----------



## Akarin

KEM said:


> Ouch...



Too harsh? Just stating an opinion... Should have kept it to myself. It's 4am, read a bit too much negativity in the past few threads that I visited and reading this insulting personal attack on someone I admire was a tad too much.


----------



## jononotbono

Still haven’t listened to the score. I can’t find a cinema close to me. This is getting frustrating.


----------



## asherpope

Don't get the hype about the score. Seems the movie was temped with Inception cues (747 in particular)


----------



## Pier

DarkestShadow said:


> I'm sure none of the bass pulses and cool drum rhythms will give away the plot.
> I listened to the whole (amazing) score and know nothing about the movie! Quite obviously.
> Even the titles will probably not be spoiling, quite certainly the producers paid attention to that.



It's not so much about movie spoilers, but about being able to experience everything (music + picture) together for the first time.

I've listened to some soundtracks before watching the movie and since I could recognize them it distracted me. "Oh here's that cue!" "I wonder when that cue will start... oh there it is!" Etc.

I wouldn't matter for other films, but Nolan films are sacred


----------



## KEM

jononotbono said:


> Still haven’t listened to the score. I can’t find a cinema close to me. This is getting frustrating.



Seen the film 5 times now, as much as I wanna say that you should just listen to it now, if you can find an IMAX screen that’s open and showing it anytime soon, wait for that experience for sure.


----------



## Drundfunk

Watched the movie yesterday. Man this thing was LOUD! I can't remember a cinema experience where it actually got that distracting. Took me out of the immersion at times and made me aware that I'm sitting in a cinema. Having this bass punching constantly into your ears at times as if you were standing next to the speaker in a club..... . Not cool dude. Sonically I thought the score has some really interesting colors but I'm really missing the melodic themes like in Inception or Interstellar (yeah I noticed this synth e-organ or whatever that was, but I wouldn't really call it an interesting melody). Also, while there is some reversed stuff incorporated into the score I feel like Hans would have taken this concept and used it to actually string the viewers along or go completely crazy with it. But for the most part the score worked for me as an action score. Additionally the score itself was louder than everything else. I watched the movie in German, so that actually often helps to understand the dialogue, since in general it's often louder mixed in than in the OV. I read about some people who watched it in OV who couldn't understand a lot of the dialogue due to the music being too loud. I can honestly see that since even the sound effects during action scenes were more like background noise. Well, interesting concept, interesting movie, I'll definitely watch it a second time to being able to follow the whole movie from shot one. But compared to Interstellar and Inception it misses the heart-story which is somehow intertwined with the protagonist's goal (Inception: Cobb wants his kid back, he tried Inception on his own wife etc., Interstellar: father-daughter-relationship which motivates him to go on the journey etc.). Characters are quite one-dimensional, you can't really say much about any of them and it's hard to care for them. Definitely not Nolan's best but still an experience. But damn son, get a new sound mixer (or don't tell them how to mix your movie). I want to enjoy movies, not leaving the theatre with hearing loss.


----------



## AdamKmusic

What synths does everyone reckon Ludwig used? There’s a lot of sounds on there which sound quite similar to some of the presets in ZebraHZ


----------



## Umi_Yu

AdamKmusic said:


> What synths does everyone reckon Ludwig used? There’s a lot of sounds on there which sound quite similar to some of the presets in ZebraHZ


So far as I know he uses Omnisphere. The bass sound may be created by Massive/Massive X. There are lots of bass music elements in this score.


----------



## Vin

AdamKmusic said:


> What synths does everyone reckon Ludwig used? There’s a lot of sounds on there which sound quite similar to some of the presets in ZebraHZ



My guess would be a mix of Omnisphere and hardware (modular).


----------



## Pier

Why Omni though?

I reckon Omni is more than a rompler, but it's not exactly the pinnacle of sound design tools.

I guy like Ludwig has access to any hardware/software he wants and is probably working with top sound designers. It would make more sense to he'd use something like Zebra, Bazille, Reaktor, and whatnot.


----------



## Vin

Pier said:


> Why Omni though?
> 
> I reckon Omni is more than a rompler, but it's not exactly the pinnacle of sound design tools.
> 
> I guy like Ludwig has access to any hardware/software he wants and is probably working with top sound designers. It would make more sense to he'd use something like Zebra, Bazille, Reaktor, and whatnot.



Open the link in my previous post, all of his recent scores are there.


----------



## gst98

For those really aggressive and punchy plucks I would imagine something more modern sounding like Serum or Massive. But in some behind the scenes of Mando it seems like he is gathering a big modular system, so likely a lot of that is in there.


----------



## Sheridan

Pier said:


> Why Omni though?
> 
> I reckon Omni is more than a rompler, but it's not exactly the pinnacle of sound design tools.
> 
> I guy like Ludwig has access to any hardware/software he wants and is probably working with top sound designers. It would make more sense to he'd use something like Zebra, Bazille, Reaktor, and whatnot.


----------



## jononotbono

Sheridan said:


>




“Love hearing all the Omnisphere throughout”

When I listen to HZ scores, I never know what he’s using. I just hear his music.
I use HZ just as an example as he’s the biggest in the business that composes with a computer.

I don’t wanna play that game “that’s a Damage hit” or “there’s Blackhole” like I can with many trailers and scores for smaller budget films.

I’m hoping I can’t tell any specific Omnisphere sounds are used. Things lose a bit of magic when this happens.

Just my opinion. Man.


----------



## KEM

Sheridan said:


>




Well, there ya have it folks.

but Ludwig also has a really nice Eurorack setup which probably saw some use, and if he’s score for Venom is any indication then I’d imagine he uses Serum as well.

I need to find out how to get in touch with Ludwig...


----------



## KEM

jononotbono said:


> “Love hearing all the Omnisphere throughout”
> 
> When I listen to HZ scores, I never know what he’s using. I just hear his music.
> I use HZ just as an example as he’s the biggest in the business that composes with a computer.
> 
> I don’t wanna play that game “that’s a Damage hit” or “there’s Blackhole” like I can with many trailers and scores for smaller budget films.
> 
> I’m hoping I can’t tell any specific Omnisphere sounds are used. Things lose a bit of magic when this happens.
> 
> Just my opinion. Man.



There aren’t any obvious ones don’t worry, it’s an incredible score and I hope you enjoy it!!! I know everyone’s complaining about the mix but as a young kid that grew up listening to metal and hip hop it’s right up my alley, I’ve never found a movie to be too loud and this one is no different for me, it just has a lot more emphasis on bass that’s it. Since Ludwig is a hip hop producer he always brings those elements into his scores, and this film out of any I’ve ever seen probably has the most uses of that, there are 808s and hip hop kicks/hats all over this score, and they decided that if they have, why not use to their fullest advantage?


----------



## Drundfunk

KEM said:


> There aren’t any obvious ones don’t worry, it’s an incredible score and I hope you enjoy it!!! I know everyone’s complaining about the mix but as a young kid that grew up listening to metal and hip hop it’s right up my alley, I’ve never found a movie to be too loud and this one is no different for me, it just has a lot more emphasis on bass that’s it. Since Ludwig is a hip hop producer he always brings those elements into his scores, and this film out of any I’ve ever seen probably has the most uses of that, there are 808s and hip hop kicks/hats all over this score, and they decided that if they have, why not use to their fullest advantage?


Well I read today that movies in general are way too loud anyway and that theatres often ignore the recommended loudness level and adjust it accordingly since they don't want to kill their audience (something with 7 on the dolby scale and they bring it down to 4 or something like that). So maybe you are just lucky that the projectionist in your theatre cares about your ears and maybe brought it down even further. At least in my viewing it felt like the bass wanted to punch me down. And I'm not even that old....just turned 30 (which is ridiculous for most people and myself). I heard my fair share of rock and metal music and before a few years ago I went to the cinema at least once a week or so, so I think I can rate this experience quite fairly. I also watched a screening of Inception just a week ago and Inception was completely fine in terms of loudness (loud? yeah. jarringly loud? no). My friend with whom I go to the cinema regularly for over 15 years now said the same thing (actually it was the first thing he mentioned when we left the theatre). I mean it's cool that you liked it, completely fine, but I'd rather preserve my hearing. I'm a composer afterall (who has to mix and master his own music), my hearing is one of my most important assets.


----------



## cuttime

Christopher Nolan is no stranger to sound controversy. My own experience with "Interstellar" pretty much agrees with this:








Christopher Nolan Finally Responds To 'Interstellar' Sound Controversy - /Film


The controversy over Interstellar Sound Problems continues. Now, director Christopher Nolan has responded and his answer is very surprising. Read it here.




www.slashfilm.com


----------



## KEM

Just got back from my 6th viewing, still hasn’t gotten old...


----------



## jononotbono

KEM said:


> Just got back from my 6th viewing, still hasn’t gotten old...



You’ve definitely got the Coronavirus now 😂


----------



## KEM

jononotbono said:


> You’ve definitely got the Coronavirus now 😂



Absolutely worth it if you ask me!!


----------



## olvra

KEM said:


> Absolutely worth it if you ask me!!



dumb things young people say


----------



## zvenx

I love the score.... 
If indeed a lot of it is Omnisphere, just once again shows the calibre of that synth, despite whatever its detractors say.

I didn't hear that many guitars though that I would have considered it a guitar driven score.
rsp


----------



## KEM

olvra said:


> dumb things young people say



Well to be fair, coronavirus poses no more of a threat to me than any other sickness, but this thread isn’t about that, it’s about more important things... like TENET!!


----------



## Pier

Vin said:


> Open the link in my previous post, all of his recent scores are there.



Thanks I missed that!


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> Well to be fair, coronavirus poses no more of a threat to me than any other sickness, but this thread isn’t about that, it’s about more important things... like TENET!!



It's not about you.


----------



## KEM

Anyways...


----------



## KEM

TENET!!


----------



## jmauz

> coronavirus poses no more of a threat to me than any other sickness



I hate to hijack this thread but I can't let this go. It's this kind of thinking that's hindering any progress to eradicate Covid-19. As someone who works in the music industry, I'm SEVERELY affected by this pandemic so people who approach it in a laissez faire manner are directly or indirectly affecting my attempt to make a living and provide for my family.

To the Ludwig Goransson fanboy: if you're convinced that you'll be ok if you get infected, perhaps consider the fact that you could very well already be infected, asymptomatic, and possibly infecting others. 

Oh by the way, my 28 year old healthy cousin said the exact same thing as you and now he's dead.


----------



## gst98

zvenx said:


> I didn't hear that many guitars though that I would have considered it a guitar driven score.
> rsp



I think that might mean a lot of the reversed sounds were probably guitars then.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Yeah I could definitely here a lot of guitars (reversed)


----------



## davidson

KEM said:


> Just got back from my 6th viewing, still hasn’t gotten old...



Wow, I've never gone back to watch a movie 6 times at the cinema, good effort! Is that something you do often? Out of interest, what would you say are your 5 favourite movies?


----------



## Montisquirrel

I am a little disappointed by this movie. I mean, it is fine for me if I don't understand everything in a movie and can get more details during a 2nd time watching it, at least if it gives me a kind of satisfying feeling after the first watch. BUT there was no satisfaction while watching Tenet the first time. Maybe my brain had a very bad day, but feeling dump the whole film wasn't a good experience. Maybe it is just me, but it was too much. And there are some stupid story parts and some characters which I can't take seriously (what are the reasons of the bad guy?). Action, camera, and FX are all extremely good.

The music fits very well with the film. Bravo for that. I would not listen to it without the film. I love to hear more electronic sounds in scores, but a little bit more melody would be nice.


----------



## Technostica

I had pretty much decided not to go and see it so thanks for the reports as that has clarified my position. 
I did listen to the first 3 tracks of the soundtrack on Spotify and that was more than enough.


----------



## Drundfunk

Montisquirrel said:


> And there are some stupid story parts and some characters which I can't take seriously (what are the reasons of the bad guy?). Action, camera, and FX are all extremely good.


SPOILER!: Bad guy wants to destroy the world for the same reason he is blackmailing his wife "If I can't have you nobody can". It seems ridiculous, but considering he is a psychopath it actually is quite plausible in the context of the movie.


----------



## Montisquirrel

S P O I L E R ! !



Drundfunk said:


> SPOILER!: Bad guy wants to destroy the world for the same reason he is blackmailing his wife "If I can't have you nobody can". It seems ridiculous, but considering he is a psychopath it actually is quite plausible in the context of the movie.



Yes, I know, it just felt very lame and didn't work for me. And I know this kind of movies don't care about a deep character development or "hero's journey", but on the day I watched it I missed it. Maybe on the other day I wouldn't care.


----------



## KEM

davidson said:


> Wow, I've never gone back to watch a movie 6 times at the cinema, good effort! Is that something you do often? Out of interest, what would you say are your 5 favourite movies?



Yeah definitely!! The movie I’ve seen the most in theaters is The Dark Knight which I saw 8 times, I really love going to the movies. I must admit I’m a massive Chris Nolan fan so I’m definitely biased, but if I had to make a list as of right now it’d probably be:

1. The Dark Knight
2. Inception
3. TENET
4. Batman Begins
5. The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## KEM

Here’s my 747 remake!!!


----------



## doctoremmet

KEM said:


> Here’s my 747 remake!!!



Wait? In stead of going for a 9th watch, you did THIS?


----------



## KEM

doctoremmet said:


> Wait? In stead of going for a 9th watch, you did THIS?



Going to see it for the 7th time tomorrow with my friend actually!!! Still found the time to recreate that cue in between watching all the breakdowns and explanation videos haha


----------



## thesteelydane

I actually thought the col legno in the first half of "747" was my own drumstick col legno from Bunker Strings, because they sounded just as powerful. So I asked him, and it isn't  Would have been cool, but of course it's live.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

jononotbono said:


> “Love hearing all the Omnisphere throughout”
> 
> When I listen to HZ scores, I never know what he’s using. I just hear his music.
> I use HZ just as an example as he’s the biggest in the business that composes with a computer.
> 
> I don’t wanna play that game “that’s a Damage hit” or “there’s Blackhole” like I can with many trailers and scores for smaller budget films.
> 
> I’m hoping I can’t tell any specific Omnisphere sounds are used. Things lose a bit of magic when this happens.
> 
> Just my opinion. Man.


There is one of the Communicating With The Whales patches appearing here and there.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

thesteelydane said:


> I actually thought the col legno in the first half of "747" was my own drumstick col legno from Bunker Strings, because they sounded just as powerful. So I asked him, and it isn't  Would have been cool, but of course it's live.


Plot twist.

Actually the drum stick col leg in your library are from TENET.


----------



## reutunes

davidson said:


> Wow, I've never gone back to watch a movie 6 times at the cinema, good effort! Is that something you do often? Out of interest, what would you say are your 5 favourite movies?



I saw How To Train Your Dragon 5 times at the cinema :(


----------



## MartinH.

reutunes said:


> I saw How To Train Your Dragon 5 times at the cinema :(



I wish I had ever liked a movie enough to make me want to watch it 5 times at the cinema :(. It's absolutely inconceivable to me. There are maybe 3 movies that I've seen 5+ times, but none of those were at the cinema and it was spread out over many years.


----------



## LudovicVDP

My 2 cents if someone cares 

I've just listened to the full soundtrack... If I exaggerate a bit, I felt a bit like listening to a 1 hour riser. I kinda waited for the music to begin.

Don't get me wrong: very well produced, nice sound design, nice tension that I imagine would fit suspense scenes nicely. It's not a harsh "I don't like".
But to me it sounded more like "tension" than "music". Nothing stuck in my head. I'm not gonna whistle it all day. I almost don't remember it and it was 10 min ago.

(I would love to be able to sound-design and produce like this though  )


----------



## doctoremmet

LudovicVDP said:


> But to me it sounded more like "tension" than "music"


As much as I like the synth arpeggios, after repeated listening I quite dislike (still!) the heavy breathing parts which are way too “literal” for my taste. I like how you describe this, as it pretty much sums up my feelings about this soundtrack as well. It’s no “There Will Be Blood”


----------



## KEM

thesteelydane said:


> I actually thought the col legno in the first half of "747" was my own drumstick col legno from Bunker Strings, because they sounded just as powerful. So I asked him, and it isn't  Would have been cool, but of course it's live.



Just going to name drop Ludwig like that huh, way to make a kid jealous lol


----------



## thesteelydane

KEM said:


> Just going to name drop Ludwig like that huh, way to make a kid jealous lol


Don’t be, I just asked him on Twitter and he was kind enough to reply.


----------



## KEM

thesteelydane said:


> Don’t be, I just asked him on Twitter and he was kind enough to reply.



Ohhh alright, I thought you were basically saying you knew him lol


----------



## ka00

LudovicVDP said:


> Nothing stuck in my head. I'm not gonna whistle it all day. I almost don't remember it and it was 10 min ago.



I’m almost through my first listen. I agree with you. I would have to think it wasn’t aiming to do that though. I feel like my body remembers the experience ten minutes later in that it put me in a stressed, excited state. It almost felt like hard dance music.

I haven’t watched the film yet, but I assume it served its purpose of changing the audience’s state.


----------



## MartinH.

Just clicked through the soundtrack on youtube and I don't think I want to give it a full listen. But I found one comment under the soundtrack interesting:

"I can hear the dialogue clearer on this version."

Was it another one of those movies that you need to turn on subtitles for when it comes to netflix, because you can't understand a single word otherwise? 

A while ago I saw a review for a soundbar on linus tech tips that had something like a built in limiter, and a boost for the speech frequencies that supposedly helps with keeping things understandable and smoothes out some of those stupid loudness peaks... I need to buy something like that if I ever get a TV. That stuff annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## KEM

Pretty good interview with Ludwig, he talks a lot about TENET


----------



## KEM

DarkestShadow said:


> There is one of the Communicating With The Whales patches appearing here and there.



Do you remember exactly where in particular? Would love to go check it out!!!


----------



## Pier

doctoremmet said:


> It’s no “There Will Be Blood”



Jonny Greenwood is a freaking genius.


----------



## Pier

thesteelydane said:


> Don’t be, I just asked him on Twitter and he was kind enough to reply.


----------



## KEM

Maybe I should make a Twitter and ask him if I can be his dedicated coffee boy...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

KEM said:


> Do you remember exactly where in particular? Would love to go check it out!!!


If I encounter it I'll ping you


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Windmills 1:21


----------



## KEM

DarkestShadow said:


> Windmills 1:21



Good catch!! Makes me not feel as bad about myself knowing he uses presets too haha


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

KEM said:


> Good catch!! Makes me not feel as bad about myself knowing he uses presets too haha


I bet he uses 5% presets and 95% custom(ized) stuff.


----------



## SvenE

LudovicVDP said:


> Nothing stuck in my head. I'm not gonna whistle it all day. I almost don't remember it and it was 10 min ago.


I think thats true for most of Christopher Nolans movies and I believe that this is very intentionally. If you listen to Dunkirk for example you will hear Edward Elgar bombarded with shepard tones and risers etc. What I am saying is that I believe that directors are looking for new ways to play with the viewers emotions and people like Ludwig Göransson are offering a new palate of tools. 
In my personal opinion Hans Zimmer has perfected this and is creating unique sonic worlds for most of his passion projects (while still using "melody is king" elements). Ludwig Göransson is less melody and more oomph.....


----------



## olvra

DarkestShadow said:


> Windmills



it's WINDMILLS


----------



## KEM

SvenE said:


> I think thats true for most of Christopher Nolans movies and I believe that this is very intentionally. If you listen to Dunkirk for example you will hear Edward Elgar bombarded with shepard tones and risers etc. What I am saying is that I believe that directors are looking for new ways to play with the viewers emotions and people like Ludwig Göransson are offering a new palate of tools.
> In my personal opinion Hans Zimmer has perfected this and is creating unique sonic worlds for most of his passion projects (while still using "melody is king" elements). Ludwig Göransson is less melody and more oomph.....



It definitely all comes down to the director, no doubt!!! I think it should be very obvious at this point what kind of music Chris Nolan wants for his films, even though the sonic palettes are all different, they are structurally all very similar and the way he uses music has been consistent throughout all of his films, so I don’t think the composer can really be at fault for that, if that’s the directors vision then that’s what they’re going to deliver. I’ve seen some call this score “Zimmer-lite” and that has nothing to do with Ludwig really, it all has to do with what Nolan’s vision is for the film, and as I’ve stated, he definitely has a defined sound for the music in his films and Ludwig delivered on that. Plus, Ludwig is the only composer using trap 808s and hi-hat rolls in film scores, so thid I don’t really see the validity of the comparisons.

I’ve also seen a lot of people talking about the lack of memorable themes/motifs and such in the score and I just don’t see how, I’ve seen the film 7 times now and there are a lot of great themes/motifs that, after seeing the film, should become very apparent and I personally think are very memorable.


----------



## Guy Rowland

My own FWIW (and just to head off the obvious, these are my opinions not statements of fact...

THE MOVIE. The problem is - script, script, script. Uninvolving, generic 2D characters in a 4D world (there's that winning Nolan formula again for emotional depth - add one woman and one child), oceans of clumsy exposition in dialogue all delivered in monotone. It felt to me like Nolan had a cool idea about bullets and cars going backwards and reverse over-engineered a plot around it so that people might mistake complexity for intelligence. 

THE SOUND. Yes Nolan has form here, the only person in the world who believes that not hearing the words makes an experience more immersive. This wasn't quite as ludicrous as Interstellar or the notorious Bane character, but definitely on the spectrum. The usual combination of poor diction and levels.

THE SCORE. An excellent HZ impersonation, includes some nice unique motifs. Really did appreciate that this time it wasn't wall-to-wall though, there were moments with no score at all. Hallelujah.


----------



## stevedeath

Sure I heard a bunch of @slateandash stuff in there. Did you guys work on it?


----------



## LudovicVDP

SvenE said:


> I think thats true for most of Christopher Nolans movies and I believe that this is very intentionally. If you listen to Dunkirk for example you will hear Edward Elgar bombarded with shepard tones and risers etc. What I am saying is that I believe that directors are looking for new ways to play with the viewers emotions and people like Ludwig Göransson are offering a new palate of tools.
> In my personal opinion Hans Zimmer has perfected this and is creating unique sonic worlds for most of his passion projects (while still using "melody is king" elements). Ludwig Göransson is less melody and more oomph.....




No doubt it's intentional. And yes, like I wrote, it definitely serves a purpose and probably does it very very well (I haven't seen the movie)
It's just that it doesn't work (for me) as a standalone score.
I can appreciate the production side of it. But I most certainly won't listen to it again.

I think a lot of movies nowadays have that kind of score that fits them perfectly but are less to be listened to in another context than with the images they serve.
It doesn't mean they are bad. It's just something else.


----------



## MartinH.

I'm still waiting for something like Goldsmiths style to become popular again. Feels like it must be any day now that this art has been dead long enough to feel new and fresh again.


----------



## classified_the_x

KEM said:


> Score leaked today and it is absolutely incredible. Ludwig Göransson has once again proven he’s the best in the industry!
> 
> Would love to see how everyone else feels about it...



unless you're talking about the other Ludwig, Hans Zimmer and co says hi, methinks.

I was gonna watch Tenet because it's art related... the OST was in my Youtube suggestions and I just listened to the whole thing. It's gorgeous, it doesn't start so well though. A bit rough on the edges and HZ stuff is more elaborate and polished. I liked the raw energy from Goransson though and I'm absolutely impressed.

Inception was a mark really. That was the point where many of my peers started paying attention to soundtracks, and a man became an idol for us, Hans... The Dark Knight was equally good, and Inception nowadays sounds a bit dated to me (not Batman)...

also impressed by the amount of work Goransson did in the last 2 years. Is he working alone by any chance?


----------



## KEM

classified_the_x said:


> unless you're talking about the other Ludwig, Hans Zimmer and co says hi, methinks.
> 
> I was gonna watch Tenet because it's art related... the OST was in my Youtube suggestions and I just listened to the whole thing. It's gorgeous, it doesn't start so well though. A bit rough on the edges and HZ stuff is more elaborate and polished. I liked the raw energy from Goransson though and I'm absolutely impressed.
> 
> Inception was a mark really. That was the point where many of my peers started paying attention to soundtracks, and a man became an idol for us, Hans... The Dark Knight was equally good, and Inception nowadays sounds a bit dated to me (not Batman)...
> 
> also impressed by the amount of work Goransson did in the last 2 years. Is he working alone by any chance?



He’s got a team, imdb credits for TENET list all of his assistants and collaborators if you want to check that out.

I love Hans, and he’s the reason I got into this world, if it wasn’t for The Dark Knight I wouldn’t be here. But I think we’d all be lying if we said Ludwig isn’t the future of this industry. He’s 36 and has already won the Oscar for best original score, and the Grammy for song of the year (both in the same year, no less), he’s scored a live action Star Wars project, and now he’s scored a Christopher Nolan film, that’s pretty much the top honors you can get in our world and he’s already done all of them!!

I guess this thread has just made it aware to everyone how big of a Ludwig fanboy I am haha


----------



## jmauz

Despite Mr. Covid-19-spreading-Goransson-fanboy, I finally checked out this score. It's boring. 

Just another in the series of the current trend of 'scoring'. No melody, no theme, just a bunch of sound design. Don't get me wrong, I love sound design, but more in a supportive role.


----------



## classified_the_x

KEM said:


> He’s got a team, imdb credits for TENET list all of his assistants and collaborators if you want to check that out.
> 
> I love Hans, and he’s the reason I got into this world, if it wasn’t for The Dark Knight I wouldn’t be here. But I think we’d all be lying if we said Ludwig isn’t the future of this industry. He’s 36 and has already won the Oscar for best original score, and the Grammy for song of the year (both in the same year, no less), he’s scored a live action Star Wars project, and now he’s scored a Christopher Nolan film, that’s pretty much the top honors you can get in our world and he’s already done all of them!!
> 
> I guess this thread has just made it aware to everyone how big of a Ludwig fanboy I am haha



I didn't know he had won an oscar, tbf I've never heard of him before, and I didn't watch Black Panther , if that's the movie that got him an Oscar. 

thing is HZ got so much going on, Gladiator, Superman, Batmans, Inception, it's like comparing Manchester City to Real Madrid in a way. In fact I'm listening to Thomas Newman now and he's got a lot of nice works too... there are more ppl at the primetime than I've thought lol. But tks for the post, it was nice getting to know his works.


----------



## KEM

classified_the_x said:


> I didn't know he had won an oscar, tbf I've never heard of him before, and I didn't watch Black Panther , if that's the movie that got him an Oscar.
> 
> thing is HZ got so much going on, Gladiator, Superman, Batmans, Inception, it's like comparing Manchester City to Real Madrid in a way. In fact I'm listening to Thomas Newman now and he's got a lot of nice works too... there are more ppl at the primetime than I've thought lol. But tks for the post, it was nice getting to know his works.



His work on The Mandalorian might just be his best, I’d highly recommend checking that stuff out!!


----------



## KEM

Well everyone, looks like I’m seeing it for the 8th time tomorrow...


----------



## MarcHedenberg

KEM said:


> Well everyone, looks like I’m seeing it for the 8th time tomorrow...



Alright, I'll bite. Sell me on the movie.


----------



## davidson

KEM said:


> Well everyone, looks like I’m seeing it for the 8th time tomorrow...



Admit it, there's a really cute girl who works behind the hotdog counter, right? You should just ask her out, this is costing you a fortune.


----------



## KEM

MarcHedenberg said:


> Alright, I'll bite. Sell me on the movie.



Best way I can describe it is Mission Impossible Fallout levels of action, a mind bending Inception styled premise, all told in a Memento-esque narrative structure. All of the negativity surrounding the film seems to have really only come from people that have seen the film once, and this is not one of those movies, no Nolan film is. I absolutely love this film, my only criticism is that there are a few weird cuts in the editing that can be a bit jarring, but they aren’t frequent so they don’t detract much from the overall quality of the movie.


----------



## KEM

davidson said:


> Admit it, there's a really cute girl who works behind the hotdog counter, right? You should just ask her out, this is costing you a fortune.



Actually these days I only talk to Swedish girls.


----------



## jules

KEM said:


> Well everyone, looks like I’m seeing it for the 8th time tomorrow...


So the lord said : " and KEM turned deaf before he was 24." And he added : "luckily Buster keaton was an amazing director..."


----------



## KEM

Just saw it for the 10th time!!!


----------



## doctoremmet




----------



## doctoremmet

Did you get it this time?


----------



## gussunkri

doctoremmet said:


> Did you get it this time?


Corona virus? Oh... you meant the plot.


----------



## doctoremmet

gussunkri said:


> Corona virus? Oh... you meant the plot.


No. The date with popcorncornergirl


----------



## LudovicVDP

10 times? 
This starts to cost you as much as a string library ! 
Get your priorities straight man !


----------



## Ahmad Ali

This has to be one of my favorite scores for a Nolan film - and TENET is one of my favorite Nolan films. Just like Dunkirk, the film goes in a direction that people aren't really used to.

People often compare TENET to INCEPTION in a way, pointing out the differences and mention the lack of character or backstory or emotion. The film in general is quite cold (there's a cold war after all). I personally agree with Nolan, you don't really need to know much about a person based on their life story. The Protagonist is on a mission and you're there with him.

That said, Nolan injects emotion at the right time and when I watched it for the first time, I really felt a lump in my throat during the ending. It was so unexpected, given how cold the film is and that is the point.

Ludwig's score is masterful. At times I feel like it's a score I would've made - but at other times he created complex and mind blowing sounds, textures and rhythms I would've be able to even think of.

"RAINY NIGHT IN TALLINN" or the Prologue cue is in my opinion, one of the best opening cues to a movie I've ever heard. The synth arpeggios in that odd time signature gives it this mysterious, alien vibe. The hard hitting drums cut through beautifully.

And then we get to this guitar-synth hybrid pulse that sounds simple yet so mind blowing to me as it plays the same forwards and backwards. I tried to recreate it myself (albeit with a limited tool box) and it was a challenge. 

*I made a mock-up of the prologue cue months ago and surprisingly it's getting more views now even though the official version is out. 

I was kind of sad at first that Ludwig was scoring TENET instead of Zimmer. I was looking forward to see how crazy they'll go after the pure madness that was DUNKIRK, but Ludwig delivered. I could go on and on about the rest of the score (and maybe I will).


----------



## KEM

Ahmad Ali said:


> This has to be one of my favorite scores for a Nolan film - and TENET is one of my favorite Nolan films. Just like Dunkirk, the film goes in a direction that people aren't really used to.
> 
> People often compare TENET to INCEPTION in a way, pointing out the differences and mention the lack of character or backstory or emotion. The film in general is quite cold (there's a cold war after all). I personally agree with Nolan, you don't really need to know much about a person based on their life story. The Protagonist is on a mission and you're there with him.
> 
> That said, Nolan injects emotion at the right time and when I watched it for the first time, I really felt a lump in my throat during the ending. It was so unexpected, given how cold the film is and that is the point.
> 
> Ludwig's score is masterful. At times I feel like it's a score I would've made - but at other times he created complex and mind blowing sounds, textures and rhythms I would've be able to even think of.
> 
> "RAINY NIGHT IN TALLINN" or the Prologue cue is in my opinion, one of the best opening cues to a movie I've ever heard. The synth arpeggios in that odd time signature gives it this mysterious, alien vibe. The hard hitting drums cut through beautifully.
> 
> And then we get to this guitar-synth hybrid pulse that sounds simple yet so mind blowing to me as it plays the same forwards and backwards. I tried to recreate it myself (albeit with a limited tool box) and it was a challenge.
> 
> *I made a mock-up of the prologue cue months ago and surprisingly it's getting more views now even though the official version is out.
> 
> I was kind of sad at first that Ludwig was scoring TENET instead of Zimmer. I was looking forward to see how crazy they'll go after the pure madness that was DUNKIRK, but Ludwig delivered. I could go on and on about the rest of the score (and maybe I will).



Rainy Night in Tallinn is one of the greatest tracks ever!!


----------



## Michael Antrum

doctoremmet said:


> Did you get it this time?


 
Do you mean Tinnitus.....


----------



## doctoremmet

Poor Kem. By now he has been accused of having attracted Covid19, tinnitus, being in love with a movie directed by a nitwit... you name it... Stay strong Kem. I’m sure you can reach at least a dozen times!


----------



## jononotbono

doctoremmet said:


> Poor Kem. By now he has been accused of having attracted Covid19, tinnitus, being in love with a movie directed by a nitwit... you name it... Stay strong Kem. I’m sure you can reach at least a dozen times!



I don't want this to ever end. I still haven't seen Tenet so I'm glad somebody is taking the initiative to watch it for everyone that can't!


----------



## doctoremmet

jononotbono said:


> I don't want this to ever end. I still haven't seen Tenet so I'm glad somebody is taking the initiative to watch it for everyone that can't!


Can’t we do a Gofundme / Gofundkem where we pitch in for food and water and theater admissions? I feel for the guy and I want him to reach 50. Since this is basically the only movie of 2020 I trust it will still run until at least christmas...


----------



## KEM

doctoremmet said:


> Poor Kem. By now he has been accused of having attracted Covid19, tinnitus, being in love with a movie directed by a nitwit... you name it... Stay strong Kem. I’m sure you can reach at least a dozen times!



These boomers really hate us youngins lol


----------



## Michael Antrum

doctoremmet said:


> Can’t we do a Gofundme / Gofundkem where we pitch in for food and water and theater admissions? I feel for the guy and I want him to reach 50. Since this is basically the only movie of 2020 I trust it will still run until at least christmas...



He is a complete hero - he is watching it so we don't have to. Deserves a medal. But we don't want any more casualties.......



​


----------



## doctoremmet

KEM said:


> These boomers really hate us youngins lol


Sssssttttt. My daughter calls me boomer all the time. I tell her my year of birth (‘71) doesn’t make me one but I guess to her everyone from the last millenium qualifies. Anyway: I’m OLD. Still I like Nolan. Just don’t tell Rob because I like him too.


----------



## Michael Antrum

In November we were watching old episodes of Top Of The Pops on a satellite channel, when who should turn up on screen but my wife and I, back when we were dating (we were in the audience). We'd never seen it before (as VHS players were a fortune back then). The kids literally pissed themselves laughing. I remember it well, as I got told off for making eyes at Bananrama.

Imagine my shock when I suddenly realised that the episode was filmed in '88 and was 32 years old.......


----------



## doctoremmet

My guess is Kem will be on video too. Surveillance video. It won’t take long before law enforcement (with some help from those fine facial recognition algos) will arrest him because he frequents the local cinema a suspicious number of times....


----------



## KEM

Funny you say that cause I’ve now had three different employees at the IMAX I go to ask me how many times I’ve seen the movie, even under the mask I could see a look of shock on the guys face last night when I told him it was my 10th time, he was dumbfounded...!!


----------



## KEM

Michael Antrum said:


> In November we were watching old episodes of Top Of The Pops on a satellite channel, when who should turn up on screen but my wife and I, back when we were dating (we were in the audience). We'd never seen it before (as VHS players were a fortune back then). The kids literally pissed themselves laughing. I remember it well, as I got told off for making eyes at Bananrama.
> 
> Imagine my shock when I suddenly realised that the episode was filmed in '88 and was 32 years old.......



In 1988 my dad would’ve been 38, growing up (and still to this day) everyone always assumes he’s my grandpa, I can’t even count how many times I’ve had to explain to people that my dad was 47 when I was born and that yes, that is actually possible haha


----------



## jononotbono

KEM said:


> These boomers really hate us youngins lol



What does Boomer mean? I've never even bothered to look on Google.


----------



## Michael Antrum

KEM said:


> In 1988 my dad would’ve been 38, growing up (and still to this day) everyone always assumes he’s my grandpa, I can’t even count how many times I’ve had to explain to people that my dad was 47 when I was born and that yes, that is actually possible haha



I'm now 54 - my wife is 51, and I can happily confirm that people of our age still enthusiastically do things with each other in private, and that we do so quite frequently.

I do hope this message gives all you youngsters comfort, as you face the uncertain years ahead......


----------



## doctoremmet

jononotbono said:


> What does Boomer mean? I've never even bothered to look on Google.


It was a TV series about a cute dog:


----------



## doctoremmet

@KEM What’s the score?


----------



## Hendrixon

I have no idea how I got to this sub forum and why I read these 10 pages... man, you lot are a tough crowd.


----------



## doctoremmet

Hendrixon said:


> I have no idea how I got to this sub forum and why I read these 10 pages... man, you lot are a tough crowd.


Yep. But KEM doesn’t care and does whatever he pleases and still comes out on top. You gotta love that! I know I do.


----------



## KEM

doctoremmet said:


> @KEM What’s the score?



11 haha, saw it last night and will be seeing it again tomorrow.


----------



## Drundfunk

KEM said:


> 11 haha, saw it last night and will be seeing it again tomorrow.


And my friends think I'm crazy for planning to go a fourth time...... . Love this movie. I think it's my favourite Nolan movie. My local cinema also managed to get the loudness right, so my ears are thankful for that. The opening scene is pretty much my favourite opening scene in any movie ever, I don't know why..... . Also I don't think I'd want the music to be different now, it belongs to the movie and it just works. But yeah, 11 visits is quite hardcore . I just wish more people would watch this movie....the box office really doesn't look so good.......


----------



## doctoremmet

Drundfunk said:


> And my friends think I'm crazy for planning to go a fourth time...... . Love this movie. I think it's my favourite Nolan movie. My local cinema also managed to get the loudness right, so my ears are thankful for that. The opening scene is pretty much my favourite opening scene in any movie ever, I don't know why..... . Also I don't think I'd want the music to be different now, it belongs to the movie and it just works. But yeah, 11 visits is quite hardcore . I just wish more people would watch this movie....the box office really doesn't look so good.......


Where I live only 30 people are allowed to attend a movie screening... so there seem to be some natural constraints. I’d say KEM has influenced global statistics by now...


----------



## jononotbono

KEM said:


> 11 haha, saw it last night and will be seeing it again tomorrow.



I feel like you should get a certificate or something. But only when you hit 20. You gotta pump those numbers. Those are rookie numbers!


----------



## Drundfunk

doctoremmet said:


> Where I live only 30 people are allowed to attend a movie screening... so there seem to be some natural constraints. I’d say KEM has influenced global statistics by now...


Yeah obviously that's also the case in Germany. But then the number one movie at the box office in Germany is some romance movie called "After" (After Passion is the German title). And that makes me think, that people just don't want to watch movies anymore which requires them to pay attention. If it were the ninteenthmillionth superhero movie it would probably pulverize the box office.......

Edit: I lied. "After" (After Passion) is actually the first movie. At the moment they're showing the second movie "After We Collided" (German title: After Truth).


----------



## doctoremmet

jononotbono said:


> I feel like you should get a certificate or something. But only when you hit 20. You gotta pump those numbers. Those are rookie numbers!


Also, allow me to suggest a full-on video interview with KEM on your new Twitch channel. “KEM in-depth. Who is this man that singlehandedly changed the future of cinema? Jono Not Bono finds out.”


----------



## doctoremmet

Drundfunk said:


> After Passion is the German title


Could’ve sworn that’s English.


----------



## ka00

jononotbono said:


> I feel like you should get a certificate or something. But only when you hit 20. You gotta pump those numbers. Those are rookie numbers!


----------



## KEM

You guys are killing me!!


----------



## jononotbono

ka00 said:


>



Be proud. When KEM hits 20 views, he will qualify for VI-Control name change status to
KEMEK


----------



## doctoremmet

ka00 said:


>


This makes me totally proud to be a Boomer of VIControl ❤


----------



## doctoremmet

jononotbono said:


> Be proud. When KEM hits 20 views, he will qualify for VI-Control name change status to
> KEMEK


Owww that’s like so deep and stuff, one of them palindromes.


----------



## Drundfunk

doctoremmet said:


> Could’ve sworn that’s English.


Welcome to Germany! Where nothing makes sense! The movie "Begin Again" is called "Can a Song save your Life" in Germany. Taken is called 96 Hours. "Captain America: The Winter Soldier" is called "The Return of the First Avenger". And don't get me started on those additional titles. It's a miracle Tenet is still called Tenet......


----------



## el-bo

doctoremmet said:


> This makes me totally proud to be a Boomer of VIControl ❤



I thought you were one of us Gen X'ers.


----------



## doctoremmet

el-bo said:


> I thought you were one of us Gen X'ers.


I am. But as discussed before, apparently the alternative facts brought forward by my 15 year old daughter are now generally accepted.

“ich bin ein boomer” (if this was a German movie title, they’d rename it to “the man whose identity was questioned by his daughter”).


----------



## KEM

Drundfunk said:


> Welcome to Germany! Where nothing makes sense! The movie "Begin Again" is called "Can a Song save your Life" in Germany. Taken is called 96 Hours. "Captain America: The Winter Soldier" is called "The Return of the First Avenger". And don't get me started on those additional titles. It's a miracle Tenet is still called Tenet......



Any weird names for Nolan films?


----------



## Drundfunk

doctoremmet said:


> I am. But as discussed before, apparently the alternative facts brought forward by my 15 year old daughter are now generally accepted.
> 
> “ich bin ein boomer” (if this was a German movie title, they’d rename it to “the man whose identity was questioned by his daughter”).


In Germany it would probably be more like "Emmet on the Edge & Eggs - The Story of the man whose identity was questioned by his daughter". And the whole movie you would be wondering why there are no eggs


----------



## Drundfunk

KEM said:


> Any weird names for Nolan films?


Surprisingly they didn't butcher the names of any of his films. But I just checked and Insomnia needed the additional title "Insomnia - Schlaflos (sleepless)" and Prestige needed "Prestige - Die Meister der Magie (the masters of magic)....for some reason. Guess they think it sells better that way


----------



## doctoremmet

Drundfunk said:


> In Germany it would probably be more like "Emmet on the Edge & Eggs - The Story of the man whose identity was questioned by his daughter". And the whole movie you would be wondering why there are no eggs


I remember watching some awesome Krimi’s back in the day. Our ancient Dutch TV roof-antennas could pick up ARD, ZDF and NDR (I really should say: Norddeutsche Rundfunk here shouldn’t I @Drundfunk). That show “Tatort” was very good. With that Shimanski guy. He kicked some serious ass. When I was a couple decades younger I loved Das Program mit der Maus.


----------



## Drundfunk

doctoremmet said:


> I remember watching some awesome Krimi’s back in the day. Our ancient Dutch TV roof-antennas could pick up ARD, ZDF and NDR (I really should say: Norddeutsche Rundfunk here shouldn’t I @Drundfunk). That show “Tatort” was very good. With that Shimanski guy. He kicked some serious ass. When I was a couple decades younger I loved Das Program mit der Maus.


NDR or Norddeutscher Rundfunk, it's the same thing . I was actually wondering how many people think I'm into funk music when my whole nickname is basically an accident on a wordplay with the word "Rundfunk". I was drunk, wanted to switch some letters in the word so it would sound ridiculous, completely messed up and here we are . And yeah "Die Sendung mit der Maus" was awesome. As a child it was the only program we were allowed to watch. Really surprising how I grew up being outside all the time and now spend my time in a room with closed shutters . 

Btw (kinda back to topic): If anyone here knows Ludwig Göransson: I'd pay some serious money for a masterclass where he covers his score for Tenet (sound design etc.).


----------



## doctoremmet

Drundfunk said:


> NDR or Norddeutscher Rundfunk, it's the same thing . I was actually wondering how many people think I'm into funk music when my whole nickname is basically an accident on a wordplay with the word "Rundfunk". I was drunk, wanted to switch some letters in the word so it would sound ridiculous, completely messed up and here we are . And yeah "Die Sendung mit der Maus" was awesome. As a child it was the only program we were allowed to watch. Really surprising how I grew up being outside all the time and now spend my time in a room with closed shutters .
> 
> Btw (kinda back to topic): If anyone here knows Ludwig Göransson: I'd pay some serious money for a masterclass where he covers his score for Tenet (sound design etc.).


Ludwig to me is a modern day Carpenter.


----------



## KEM

Drundfunk said:


> NDR or Norddeutscher Rundfunk, it's the same thing . I was actually wondering how many people think I'm into funk music when my whole nickname is basically an accident on a wordplay with the word "Rundfunk". I was drunk, wanted to switch some letters in the word so it would sound ridiculous, completely messed up and here we are . And yeah "Die Sendung mit der Maus" was awesome. As a child it was the only program we were allowed to watch. Really surprising how I grew up being outside all the time and now spend my time in a room with closed shutters .
> 
> Btw (kinda back to topic): If anyone here knows Ludwig Göransson: I'd pay some serious money for a masterclass where he covers his score for Tenet (sound design etc.).



If anyone here knows Ludwig Göransson I’ll pay serious money to talk to him!!! I’ll be the greatest intern of all time...


----------



## Drundfunk

KEM said:


> I’ll be the greatest intern of all time...


Those are some serious words for someone who spends all his time in an IMAX just so he can score the swedish girl at the counter


----------



## KEM

Drundfunk said:


> Those are some serious words for someone who spends all his time in an IMAX just so he can score the swedish girl at the counter



Sadly no Swedish girls here, which is exactly why I changed my Tinder location to Stockholm haha


----------



## doctoremmet

Do you use the same profile picture on Tinder? How’s that working out for you?


----------



## KEM

doctoremmet said:


> Do you use the same profile picture on Tinder? How’s that working out for you?



No lol that’s not me but I do look almost exactly like that, minus the tattoos...


----------



## SvenE

The knights of the coconut.....


----------



## Aaron Sapp

Saw TENET several days ago at IMAX. Didn't fully understand most of it (both story and dialogue), but loved the spectacle. 

Score was pretty wicked, though!


----------



## KEM

Just got out of my 12th viewing.

I asked one of the workers how long they’d be showing it on the IMAX screen and they said they’re going to push it for as long as they can as they have no other new movies to take its place. Should I go for 15? 20 maybe...?


----------



## Ollie

KEM said:


> Just got out of my 12th viewing.
> 
> I asked one of the workers how long they’d be showing it on the IMAX screen and they said they’re going to push it for as long as they can as they have no other new movies to take its place. Should I go for 15? 20 maybe...?











Help me to help 1JustCity & break a world record!, organized by Craig Sharpe


Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have seen "Tenet" 75 times so… Craig Sharpe needs your support for Help me to help 1JustCity & break a world record!



www.gofundme.com


----------



## KEM

Ollie said:


> Help me to help 1JustCity & break a world record!, organized by Craig Sharpe
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have seen "Tenet" 75 times so… Craig Sharpe needs your support for Help me to help 1JustCity & break a world record!
> 
> 
> 
> www.gofundme.com



That’s it...

I’m going for 666 viewings.


----------



## MartinH.

KEM said:


> Just got out of my 12th viewing.


I'm starting to get worried about you. Is this a cry for help?


----------



## KEM

MartinH. said:


> I'm starting to get worried about you. Is this a cry for help?



Cry for help...?

This is a declaration of war!


----------



## KEM

Witness the World Premiere of Travis Scott's 'Franchise' Exclusively in Select IMAX® Theatres







www.imax.com


----------



## Ahmad Ali

I really love to torture myself sometimes... 

Couldn't resist trying to re-create one of my favorite unreleased cues from TENET. The track "Turnstile" from the upcoming deluxe edition might be it. 

Trying to do this in GarageBand is just so utterly frustrating. You can't lock tracks so with a touch you could mess something up accidentally. I truly cannot wait till I get back to FL Studio or Cubase again...


----------



## KEM

Ahmad Ali said:


> I really love to torture myself sometimes...
> 
> Couldn't resist trying to re-create one of my favorite unreleased cues from TENET. The track "Turnstile" from the upcoming deluxe edition might be it.
> 
> Trying to do this in GarageBand is just so utterly frustrating. You can't lock tracks so with a touch you could mess something up accidentally. I truly cannot wait till I get back to FL Studio or Cubase again...




Wait... Tars?!


----------



## davidson

Here you go @KEM, knock yourself out.


----------



## KEM

davidson said:


> Here you go @KEM, knock yourself out.




Thank you! Going to watch this right now!!


----------



## GNP

Guy Rowland said:


> My own FWIW (and just to head off the obvious, these are my opinions not statements of fact...
> 
> ...THE SCORE. An excellent HZ impersonation, includes some nice unique motifs. Really did appreciate that this time it wasn't wall-to-wall though, there were moments with no score at all. Hallelujah.



I just got a Heavyocity Ad talking about their "2 Hour Long Cues". Loll


----------



## doctoremmet

Calling @KEM, calling @KEM...
It’s been awfully quiet around here. I miss you man! ❤ Wassup?!


----------



## J-M

Going to see the film in a few days. Expectations are high.


----------



## KEM

doctoremmet said:


> Calling @KEM, calling @KEM...
> It’s been awfully quiet around here. I miss you man! ❤ Wassup?!



Just got out of the hospital actually, had a collapsed lung again... everything is good now though and I will be back in the theater soon!!


----------



## doctoremmet

KEM said:


> Just got out of the hospital actually, had a collapsed lung again... everything is good now though and I will be back in the theater soon!!


Aww man! Sorry to hear that... Get well soon!


----------



## KEM

doctoremmet said:


> Aww man! Sorry to hear that... Get well soon!



Thank you!! Fortunately it was minor, was in and out of the hospital much quicker this time around.


----------



## KEM

It’s my birthday today, and what better way to spend it than watching TENET in IMAX?!


----------



## Zero&One

KEM said:


> It’s my birthday today, and what better way to spend it than watching TENET in IMAX?!



Happy birthday.
You should also watch Groundhog Day


----------



## Sopris

I just discovered the Soundtrack today on Spotify and am completely blown away. This is a CREATIVE score, I cannot wait to see the film now, I mean I was before but God if a score stands up like this on its own two feet...once I actually see the film I think a portal may open.


----------



## KEM

Sopris said:


> I just discovered the Soundtrack today on Spotify and am completely blown away. This is a CREATIVE score, I cannot wait to see the film now, I mean I was before but God if a score stands up like this on its own two feet...once I actually see the film I think a portal may open.



I can confirm that a completely unused part of your brain will be opened up after viewing this film...


----------



## Sopris

KEM said:


> I can confirm that a completely unused part of your brain will be opened up after viewing this film...


As it was with Inception, Christopher Nolan may have something to do with the evolution of the human species.


----------



## jonathanparham

Saw it a couple of weeks ago with my wife. Enjoyed it as I do all of his films. My wife thought the music was too loud and pounding but I thought it fit. I may have to watch it again (as I did Inception and Memento) just to understand what's going on lol


----------



## SvenE

How to create the Synth Sound of Tenet:


----------



## Consona

Wow! Oh my god!
I can't believe there can be a modern blockbuster soundtrack that's even way worse than MI Fallout.
Yet here we are...

If you told me this was done by some teenager who just torrented his first DAW and a bunch of trendy libraries he had read about on VI Control, I'd believe you.



tudutudutudutudu braaaaaaaaaaam tudutudutudutudu braaaaaaaaaaam Ctrl+C Ctrl+V

Are you fucking kidding me? Is this some lowbrow Zimmer parody?


----------



## Consona

KEM said:


> Just got out of the hospital actually, had a collapsed lung again... everything is good now though and I will be back in the theater soon!!


A collapsed lung? Jeez! Are you okay? How are you treating this? Don't go to IMAX if you have something with lungs, that fricking virus is flying around.


----------



## MartinH.

doctoremmet said:


> Calling @KEM, calling @KEM...
> It’s been awfully quiet around here. I miss you man! ❤ Wassup?!





KEM said:


> Just got out of the hospital actually, had a collapsed lung again... everything is good now though and I will be back in the theater soon!!



I got worried too when I didn't see you post about TENET for over a week. Glad to hear you're feeling better now!


----------



## KEM

Consona said:


> A collapsed lung? Jeez! Are you okay? How are you treating this? Don't go to IMAX if you have something with lungs, that fricking virus is flying around.





MartinH. said:


> I got worried too when I didn't see you post about TENET for over a week. Glad to hear you're feeling better now!



Thanks guys!! Everything is totally fine now, certainly wasn’t a fun experience but I was in and out of there in only a couple of day so I can’t complain too much.


----------



## KEM

Really good video, and it’s so awesome that he used the Meshuggah sig all over the film, one of my favorite bands and a dream guitar of mine (I hate being left handed!!!)


----------



## Ahmad Ali

I still want the secret sauce for that juicy synth arpeggio!


----------



## KEM

Ahmad Ali said:


> I still want the secret sauce for that juicy synth arpeggio!



Ask Ludwig what synth he used for it on Twitter!! I don’t have one or else I’d do it myself, might be able to reach out to one of his assistants on Facebook as well.


----------



## Ahmad Ali

KEM said:


> Ask Ludwig what synth he used for it on Twitter!! I don’t have one or else I’d do it myself, might be able to reach out to one of his assistants on Facebook as well.



Don’t think he’ll see it. I actually asked him about the possibility of an extended album of Tenet and the second day it was announced - obviously no connection but it was pretty cool lol.

Having said that, even if I got the name of the synth, it’s about the parameters and the filters and the effects he used.


----------



## KEM

Ahmad Ali said:


> Don’t think he’ll see it. I actually asked him about the possibility of an extended album of Tenet and the second day it was announced - obviously no connection but it was pretty cool lol.
> 
> Having said that, even if I got the name of the synth, it’s about the parameters and the filters and the effects he used.



Of course!! But if we could at least know what exact synth it is we’d be one step closer!


----------



## KEM

If any of you synth heads think you can decipher what he’s using, or could make a patch just like it, that would be much appreciated


----------



## Ahmad Ali

Another attempt with GarageBand (stuck with this atm). Wish I could automate the filter cutoff with this piece of ****.


----------



## MartinH.

Ahmad Ali said:


> Another attempt with GarageBand (stuck with this atm). Wish I could automate the filter cutoff with this piece of ****.



Just download the Reaper trial and some free synths and effects.


----------



## Ahmad Ali

MartinH. said:


> Just download the Reaper trial and some free synths and effects.



It's more of a hardware limitation than software but I might give it a go.


----------



## Ahmad Ali

This is pure gold! I’ve been trying to recreate that sound at 3:49 and he showed us how he created it.
Also, I tried so hard to figure out the time signature thinking it was 11/8 or 11/4 or something crazy like that and it’s just four 3/4 bars and an additional 4/4 bar! So simple.


----------



## KEM

Ludwig is the greatest of all time and I’m standing with that statement!!


----------



## KEM

New tracks from the deluxe edition of the score!


----------



## KEM

15th time today


----------



## muk

Saw it on monday. I found it entertaining, and clever for an action film. Not that I found it had anything substantial or philosophic to say. But for pure entertainment I found it was very good.

As an aside: the scene at the 'opera' in the beginning was cringeworthy from a musicians standpoint. First, it is essential for the movie that the scene happens at an opera house. And yet, what we see is a hall in a congress center or similar. There is no stage, so you couldn't even stage an opera there. Then they call the the seats on the parquet floor the 'cheap seats', while in reality these would be amongst the most expensive ones. The box seats - which figure as some kind of VIP seats in the movie - are behind a glass window, so that in effect you couldn't hear the performance live. This hall has no semblance with an opera house at all, nor could you even stage an opera there. Not a good choice of location.
Then the orchestra seating is all over the place. The double basses are in the last row, behind the winds and the percussion. In one shot there are even saxophones in the front row. And the seating changes between shots. Other continuity problems include a double bass being thrown to the floor to be stepped on. But when the offender steps on the instrument after a cut, it's a cello. I know, it's not easy to tell these instruments apart.
Not to mention other minor things like the conductor tapping his baton on his desk to ask for quiet. Something that people imagine who have never been to a concert. In reality this never happens.

So that scene was not researched well at all. You could say that it was culturally uninformed. Odd for filmmakers, who are working in the arts themselves. At least, other than being unintentionally funny it didn't impact the film negatively.

The score I thought was fitting and supporting the picture very well. Not something I would want to listen to on its own. But in context of the movie it did it's job splendously.


----------



## jules

KEM said:


> 15th time today


You're officially crazy. Great movie, just saw it. A bit convoluted, though.


----------



## KEM

jules said:


> You're officially crazy. Great movie, just saw it. A bit convoluted, though.



I’m obsessed with this film, can’t wait for the home media release, already got it preordered!


----------



## jmauz

May I suggest some intense psychotherapy...?


----------



## KEM

jmauz said:


> May I suggest some intense psychotherapy...?



We’re musicians, aren’t we all crazy...?


----------



## CT

muk said:


> The double basses are in the last row, behind the winds and the percussion.



Like this? Sorry, haven't seen the movie, just wandered into this thread by accident.


----------



## muk

Mike T said:


> Like this?



Now that would have been nice! No, like this (and changing between shots):






At least no saxophones in the front row here.


----------



## el-bo

*Edited:* Ashton has put up his own thread, so it's only fair to send traffic there:






Behind the Score: TENET


Hi everyone, I wanted to share my latest film score analysis video, this time for Ludwig Goransson’s TENET. it includes a 10-minute suite I transcribed by ear and programmed in Logic using VSTs I hope everyone has a good holiday season Best, Ashton




vi-control.net


----------



## MauroPantin

Finally got to see it. I'll preface by saying I am quite the fan of Nolan's films. Not so much the superhero stuff (although it is entertaining) but more a fan of The Prestige and Inception. I love those two films.

I have to say this one didn't quite do it for me. I don't think I've missed anything, story-wise. It's clever and very well produced and shot, great cinematography and superb execution. 

But I found the dialogues and performances a bit lack-luster. I am not a fan of the Aaron Sorkin style of writing and delivery where every character is the most intelligent person ever, has the perfect response for every line and delivers it in a fraction of a second. I think it makes the performances stiff and hard to believe, particularly with exposition dialogue. And I think that there was a lot of it. Robert Pattinson did okay, but I am not as thrilled with everybody else.

I am also kind of bummed about the motivations of the characters, particularly the villan. I think there's trouble at the script, which is the core of a film. I like the idea, I like the execution, it's always a great show with Nolan. But that's about it for me.

The score and sound is a whole other thing. I could not enjoy much of it because of how loud it was. I came out of there with a headache. No problem with the dialogue because we have subtitles here. But it just felt like a wall to wall assault on the ears. It seems to me that the movie had to be edited to fit into its length and it left out a much needed rest at some point. Also, some of the editing was a bit janky, I spotted a couple of cuts that felt super weird.

As per the sountrack, I love Ludwig's work on BP and Mando, so I'm still interested in his process. But this soundtrack seems okay to me, just not that exciting. Not his fault though, really well produced, but it's just not my cup of tea.

Usually when I leave the movie theater after a Nolan film I'm ready to see it again, most of his movies elicit that response. This is the first time that I don't have the desire to. I'll probably test drive the first half hour at home once it streams to see if I can enjoy it a bit better with the volume down. But that's about it. I don't definitively want to see it again, it's just... eh, maybe.


----------



## Chamberfield

Greg said:


> I told myself the same thing dude, lasted about 35 minutes LOL



It's funny you say that because I just tried to watch the movie and had to turn it off after about 30 minutes. The music is awesome, but the acting is atrocious. I felt like I was watching a B movie with great music.


----------



## Rossy

KEM said:


> Score leaked today and it is absolutely incredible. Ludwig Göransson has once again proven he’s the best in the industry!
> 
> Would love to see how everyone else feels about it...


I bought the blue ray, complicated movie but I enjoyed it. Music seemed too loud in parts and not very memorable in my opinion.


----------



## KEM

It’s such an interesting thing to me to hear so many complaints about the sound, especially coming from other musicians, I guess being a young metalhead makes my opinion different from the majority, but I absolutely loved how loud the music was, those 808s were demolishing the IMAX speakers and I wouldn’t have it any other way, louder is always better...


----------



## NekujaK

Just watched last night. The storyline was interesting enough to keep me engaged, but only if I didn't try to think about it too hard. Ultimately, I decided to let go and trust that the integrity of the time travel scenario would be maintained. The pace was simply too fast for me to try to analyze every nuance to figure out if it made sense. In the end, I felt I fully understood what happened and all my questions were answered - so kudos to Chris Nolan for pulling that off in style.

I found it interesting that the forward-in-time/backwards-in-time/meet-in-the-middle plot technique was also used by Nolan in Memento.

I thought the music itself was hit and miss. At times it was incredibly effective, while at others, it was rather annoying. I miss the days when soundtracks were built around recurring thematic elements that tied together throughout a film, instead of each scene being scored as a completely new and independent entity - but that's a topic for a different discussion. Overall, I appreciate the creativity that went into the soundtrack. To me, the feel of the music was reminiscent of the Uncut Gems soundtrack.

The technique of mixing the music louder than the dialog instantly reminded me of Punch Drunk Love, where quite honestly, I think they used the technique to much greater effect. But I wasn't bothered by it in Tenet.

I wasn't blown away by the film nor the soundtrack, but I think there's some good stuff to learn from it as a composer.


----------



## Zero&One

Watched it last night. I now wish I had walked the streets whilst it was on. I found it dreadful.

I didn't find the movie or soundtrack worthy of any mention, other than telling my folks to avoid it when it lands on Sky. I didn't care for any of the cast, they were just objects in scenes like a table or a car. 

I have no complaints with the music level, it was just bland. If not for this thread, I honestly wouldn't have known there was a soundtrack. Just some fx slapped in from a CD. I always check the music credits at the end of a movie, like the cast I had no desire as it left me dead inside.

I've really enjoyed this thread though. Just shows how different we all are, what resonates with us, and what makes our brain/heart ignite with emotion. Great to see this had such an impact on the OP, I've a few movies I can watch over again and still get something new from them.


----------



## MartinH.

The divisiveness of this movie makes me more curious about it than anything else. Nolan's movies have been very hit or miss for me, so it could go either way.


----------



## Jotto

I love this score. He is probably a little influenced by Meshuggah. The film itself..way to complicated.


----------



## KEM

Jotto said:


> I love this score. He is probably a little influenced by Meshuggah. The film itself..way to complicated.



He is VERY influenced by Meshuggah, Ludwig is also a Swede and has mentioned a few times that he’s a big fan of them. Curious as to where you hear the influence...? The guitar work? All the polyrhythms going on?


----------



## Jotto

KEM said:


> He is VERY influenced by Meshuggah, Ludwig is also a Swede and has mentioned a few times that he’s a big fan of them. Curious as to where you hear the influence...? The guitar work? All the polyrhythms going on?


The synth pattern in Tenet reminds me of Bleed. And ..Yes also the polyrhythms and his use of the 8 string guitar.


----------



## KEM

Jotto said:


> The synth pattern in Tenet reminds me of Bleed. And ..Yes also the polyrhythms and his use of the 8 string guitar.



Not only did he use an 8 string, he used the Fredrik Thordendal signature!!


----------



## osum

Jotto said:


> The synth pattern in Tenet reminds me of Bleed. And ..Yes also the polyrhythms and his use of the 8 string guitar.



Haha I thought the whole time "damn that synth rhythm reminds me of Meshuggah's Bleed". Seems like I wasn't wrong about it :D


----------



## Markrs

This might be of interest to fans of the sound track


----------



## easyrider

One of the worse films I’ve seen for a while, bad acting, bad direction, nonsense plot and totally forgettable characters....

Not one of Nolan’s best lol...


----------



## KEM

Markrs said:


> This might be of interest to fans of the sound track




Was just about to post this myself haha, great video!!


----------



## Pier

I'm a Nolan fan so I bought the 4K BluRay without knowing anything about the plot. I just saw the teaser and went in blind (last year I think?). When I received it, I watched it twice in one sitting.

It's certainly not for everyone, but I loved it. The plot needs more chewing than your average blockbuster but I think it's still accesible. Certainly not as convoluted as a movie like Primer. As expected, the production is fantastic. It's a Nolan movie through and through.

As with most Nolan films, it really gets better after the first viewing. This is specially true with Tenet. It doesn't help that the volume of the dialogues is so low (even on a home theater). I had to use subtitles on the second viewing.

I loved the music. Some people here are commenting about being just a synth arpeggio or "some fx slapped in from a CD". I guess it's all about tastes and interests but, without wanting to offend anyone, this feels like someone commenting on lack of drawing in an abstract painting. I mean, it's totally respectable to not enjoy abstract art, we all have different sensibilities, but those comments are really missing the point.

Anyway, the soundtrack does have some orchestral cuts which are the weakest parts IMO. It almost feels like listening to some parts of the Inception score by Hans Zimmer.


----------



## Pier

Markrs said:


> This might be of interest to fans of the sound track




Woah great video.


----------



## Markrs

Okay I'm 50 minutes into the movie and struggling to continue, as I'm not really enjoying it. The editing of the movie is very breathless moving constantly, with almost fragmentary exposition in-between the dialogue. 

As for the music, which it is deliberately dominating, I find it okay, but to be honest it sounds like quite a lot of HZ style hybrid score. Not bad but struggle to see it as something special.

Now I am only 50 minutes in, if I stick at it maybe my opinion on both will change.

Edit:
Well I got to the end. I would say it improves with the action sequences, which plays to Nolan's strengths. The quick editing for the dialogue didn't work for me. My view on the score is the same, it is a little disappointing but standard hybrid fare. The movie is a 5/10 for me, at the 50 minute mark it was only a 2/10 so it did improve, but was still the worst Nolan for me.


----------



## KEM

This movie has been getting very mixed reviews, some hate it, some love it, weird to see that for a Nolan film which are usually highly acclaimed across the board.

We all know where I stand though...


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

I enjoyed watching Tenet. 

The thing I took away from this movie - This is cinema in an aggressive format. Imagery, plot, sound etc. Everything is on steroids so to speak as a showcase of some of the extremes you can achieve with cinema playback. The film will diminish when watched at home I suspect. 

I watched it in IMAX and it was a riot throughout. It is very loud and the dialogue is mixed very low. I don't really get the obsession with this combination but I suppose it is the path the filmmaker has chosen and I went along the ride. The subtitles (which I otherwise don't like) were very helpful this time. All English films in India have subtitles in the cinema. 

What is astonishing is the new mixing style that has been creeping in Mr. Nolan's films. This is an astonishing film mix. I have never really listened to sound like this - shades of this are in Interstellar and Dunkirk but here the mixing has gone a bit further. 

It is very difficult to build a film mix like this where the soundtrack and effects pin the movie down very strongly. In the finale, you can still hear the percussive snares over the massive and very thick sound - that is quite an achievement - something similar to when I am able to hear John Williams's music over massive effects in Star Wars but this is very different in a way. There is massive low end and still space in the center field for some sound effects to cut through. Just one of many highlights in sound effects mixing. 

I think there must have been a lot of back and forth between music, sound effects and mixing. I am sure, the composer and sound designers were constantly tweaking things to get it to work in the mix. This is not a situation where you just deliver the music and work with what you have. It must have been a long and careful process. 

The opening prologue is now on YouTube (edit: the official HQ clip has been taken down now) - if you watch it, you can tell how skillfully the sound design is mixed in, even though the music is very present. All of this works very differently in IMAX or ATMOS etc. because you have dedicated channels. 

My only gripe with the film is that it was too loud for too long and may have been better with a little rest in the music and some dynamics in the mix - However, this is not a dig at the skill of the people involved - it is all by design. 

I have enormous respect for Mr. Nolan who gives so much time and care to the music and sound departments. Many people simply don't!


----------



## jononotbono

Finally watched Tenet. Man, I love it!

I’ll be honest. As soon as I watched it (Blu Ray) I had to watch it again and with headphones. I watched it on a 4k tv with built in speakers and the mix was so fucking terrible. I mean, half the dialogue is completely inaudible but I will chalk that down to the TV speakers being completely horrible. Anyway, it’s a complicated film when you can’t understand what anyone is saying. 😂 

On my second watch, it all made sense and I absolutely loved it. I’m in awe of how specific scenes have been film backwards instead of just reversing tape.

And honestly, I don’t understand what’s complicated for the plot? There’s a lot of detail, sure. But I didn’t find it complicated once I could hear the dialogue).

I’ve now seen it 4 times and it gets better with each watch. The music gets better each time as well. At first, I didn’t really think much of the music but if you’re gonna listen to something through horrible speakers, especially music that is so sound design heavy, then it’s always going to sound like sonic dogs brown. I actually love what he’s written for the score.

Yeah, I loved the film and will likely watch it many more times. 4 is a rookie number in these parts 😂


----------



## easyrider

jononotbono said:


> Finally watched Tenet. Man, I love it!
> 
> I’ll be honest. As soon as I watched it (Blu Ray) I had to watch it again and with headphones. I watched it on a 4k tv with built in speakers and the mix was so fucking terrible. I mean, half the dialogue is completely inaudible but I will chalk that down to the TV speakers being completely horrible. Anyway, it’s a complicated film when you can’t understand what anyone is saying. 😂
> 
> On my second watch, it all made sense and I absolutely loved it. I’m in awe of how specific scenes have been film backwards instead of just reversing tape.
> 
> And honestly, I don’t understand what’s complicated for the plot? There’s a lot of detail, sure. But I didn’t find it complicated once I could hear the dialogue).
> 
> I’ve now seen it 4 times and it gets better with each watch. The music gets better each time as well. At first, I didn’t really think much of the music but if you’re gonna listen to something through horrible speakers, especially music that is so sound design heavy, then it’s always going to sound like sonic dogs brown. I actually love what he’s written for the score.
> 
> Yeah, I loved the film and will likely watch it many more times. 4 is a rookie number in these parts 😂


You have to much time on your hands....Its really not worth investing into Nolans failed experiment. 

*“Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.”

 *


----------



## jononotbono

easyrider said:


> You have to much time on your hands....Its really not worth investing into Nolans failed experiment.
> 
> *“Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.”
> 
> *


 Well I watched it twice Boxing Day. Then watch it whilst having to be in lockdown and not in my studio so I guess it was apt to kill time using a Nolan film about time 😂


----------



## Michael Antrum

jononotbono said:


> Well I watched it twice Boxing Day. Then watch it whilst having to be in lockdown and not in my studio so I guess it was apt to kill time using a Nolan film about time 😂


You should have been practising your scales and arpeggios....quit slacking !


----------



## KEM

The best piece of film music ever...


----------



## jononotbono

Michael Antrum said:


> You should have been practising your scales and arpeggios....quit slacking !


This is too true. I have myself to blame for being a shit musician! 😂 

At least I know my musical place in the world. Today however, I’ve been much more productive. I’ve drunk some Wine, routed everything in my studio to start Twitch streaming and now eyeing up a new bottle. Sorry, I meant plugin.


----------



## KEM

I don’t know why you all are laughing at that...!!!


----------



## D Halgren

jononotbono said:


> This is too true. I have myself to blame for being a shit musician! 😂
> 
> At least I know my musical place in the world. Today however, I’ve been much more productive. I’ve drunk some Wine, routed everything in my studio to start Twitch streaming and now eyeing up a new bottle. Sorry, I meant plugin.


Careful with that axe, Eugene!


----------



## jononotbono

KEM said:


> I don’t know why you all are laughing at that...!!!


I’ll give you a grown up answer. You will never understand why. Because people are shit. We all love what we love and there are people here that don’t agree with you. And they will laugh at your opinion.

Stick to your guns. I always have and will.
For what it’s worth, I loved the music for Tenet but I don’t think it’s the best thing I’ve ever heard.

There’s nothing more dangerous than being in love. You can love something. But being in love with something? Different animal altogether.


----------



## D Halgren

jononotbono said:


> I’ll give you a grown up answer. You will never understand why. Because people are shit. We all love what we love and there are people here that don’t agree with you. And they will laugh at your opinion.
> 
> Stick to your guns. I always have and will.
> For what it’s worth, I loved the music for Tenet but I don’t think it’s the best thing I’ve ever heard.
> 
> There’s nothing more dangerous than being in love. You can love something. But being in love with something? Different animal altogether.


I think that one will stay
😉


----------



## Pier

jononotbono said:


> I will chalk that down to the TV speakers being completely horrible.


I have a decent home theater and half the dialogue is inaudible!


----------



## Chamberfield

For those who watched it multiple times, I'm curious: Did the lead character's B level acting performance improve?


----------



## heisenberg

Well my interest is piqued. After seeing this thread and topic play out for many weeks, I listened to the above piece of music and frankly was quite impressed with the clever amalgam of industrial with Burundi like polyrhythmic stuff going on and the sonata like structure that begins the piece off. Reminded me of how I felt after hearing Bitches Brew for the first time way back when. The music even got me to check out the distillation of themes and all the backwards time stuff that is mentioned in the accompanying video recently posted in this thread.

I can understand the excitment with a lot of these ideas. The bits of the film that I saw in these clips was pretty darn amazing filmmaking despite the dim view that a lot of people seem to be taking from the film. I will have to look at the work at some point.


----------



## asherpope

I haven't had any interest in seeing it but this thread has certainly made me very curious


----------



## GNP

The polyrhythmic stuff is great. Also, I can imagine lots of re-printing and re-rendering when it came to reversing musical cues to fit the "backwards in time" moments in the film. Must have been a real bitch to get right!


----------



## Consona

KEM said:


> The best piece of film music ever...



Melody has left the chat.


----------



## KEM

Consona said:


> Melody has left the chat.


Melodies in a Nolan film? Blasphemy


----------



## KEM

If it isn’t a massive synth bass arp we don’t want it!!!


----------



## Consona

KEM said:


> If it isn’t a massive synth bass arp we don’t want it!!!


You triggered me with "The best piece of film music ever..." , because then this pops into my mind.






Otherwise, hell yea, where's the big BadASS wruuum wruuum at?


----------



## KEM

Consona said:


> You triggered me with "The best piece of film music ever..." , because then this pops into my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, hell yea, where's the big BadASS wruuum wruuum at?




Not bad, that John Williams guy is pretty good, but where’s the 808s...?


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

I must be deaf, I hated it lol


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Not as good as Inception. Musically, acting, or plot / concept. Opening piece had some nice rhythmic moments but the rest of the score was quite forgettable IMO.


----------



## Kevperry777

The music (like the rest of the movie) is very polarizing. I’m a big Nolan fan, but this one ranks near the bottom for me for his movies - even tho it is an amazing spectacle and achievement. 

The music didn’t really click with me either. Some love it- and that’s great. A few too many time times I kept thinking “that’s a neat patch.” And good grief i found it too loud much of the time. The dialogue mixing approach was truly vexing.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT

my favourite from Ludwig are his two Creed scores. They're underrated, no-one ever talks about them.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> I must be deaf, I hated it lol


If you saw the film in a cinema like the one I did, you're probably well on the way to that.


jononotbono said:


> I’ll give you a grown up answer. You will never understand why. Because people are shit. We all love what we love and there are people here that don’t agree with you. And they will laugh at your opinion.
> 
> Stick to your guns. I always have and will.
> For what it’s worth, I loved the music for Tenet but I don’t think it’s the best thing I’ve ever heard.
> 
> There’s nothing more dangerous than being in love. You can love something. But being in love with something? Different animal altogether.


There's wisdom in them there words.......you should definitely open that second bottle....


----------



## MartinH.

Michael Antrum said:


> If you saw the film in a cinema like the one I did, you're probably well on the way to that.


On the rare occasions I go to a cinema, I bring earplugs. Totally ridiculous how loud these have gotten...


----------



## KEM

You all are really that old huh...?


----------



## Michael Antrum

For some reason the story of the old bull and the young bull springs to mind...









Hearing loss: Things to know [Free guide 2023]


Learn about hearing loss including common causes, signs, types, levels and treatment. Start improving your hearing health. Visit HearUSA today.




bloomhearing.com


----------



## KEM

Hoping it wins Best Original Score


----------



## Ahmad Ali

Decided to do another "Rainy Night in Tallinn" short cover now that I have access to a computer and Cubase LE 7 (upgrading to Elements soon since 8 VST instruments is just not enough at all).


----------



## Markrs

Ashton's stuff is top notch and this is no different, really great work!





Pretty sure the below video is already on this thread, but worth seeing if you haven't already:


----------



## Pier

Not sure if this video has been posted on the thread...


----------



## KEM

Still dying to know what synth he used for that arp...


----------



## jononotbono

Probably this...


----------



## Tice

I figured I'd finally pitch in on this thread, having watched the movie a few times now.
First: I think it's a really great score! It's a fantastic proof of concept that there is more gap to bridge between electronic music and orchestral music.
What this score does amazingly is to use the 'language' of electronic music, and the language of orchestral music, and blends them without losing the essence of either. It's story telling the way we know it from a 'regular' cinematic score, AND it's the pumping energy and patterns of electronic music. And it does it without feeling like it's switching back and forth between them.
The time reversal thing is interesting, and it does help with knowing in what direction time is flowing on screen, but it's not the smartest thing this score does. It was actually kind of obvious for a Nolan movie to feature this kind of thing. The seemless blending of musical languages seems far more impressive to me.


----------



## KEM




----------



## KEM

KEM said:


> Hoping it wins Best Original Score



Didn’t even get a nomination, what an absolute joke...


----------



## jononotbono

KEM said:


> Didn’t even get a nomination, what an absolute joke...


Who won?


----------



## doctoremmet

jononotbono said:


> Who won?


Some guy who ripped off Blakus, no?


----------



## GNP

Lol

Awards and formal education are the same - they help, but they are NOT good indicators of your future.


----------



## KEM

jononotbono said:


> Who won?



I’d imagine it’ll end up being Soul, only the nominees have been announced as of right now. TENET got almost no nominations in any category.


----------



## davidson




----------



## KEM

davidson said:


>




Saw this earlier, not bad but I feel it’s too organic to relate it to TENET, replace the orchestra and “natural” instruments with sidechained synths and distorted guitars and it’d be much closer.


----------



## Dr.Quest

KEM said:


> Saw this earlier, not bad but I feel it’s too organic to relate it to TENET, replace the orchestra and “natural” instruments with sidechained synths and distorted guitars and it’d be much closer.


Absolutely again. Need different instrumentation, as you noted, then the orchestra. Not a bad piece just not really TENETized.


----------



## Ahmad Ali

Yeah I wasn’t impressed either. Yeah the reverse percussion is all over Ludwig’s score but where are the bombastic drum hits? The marching snares?


----------



## Tice

It's not that easy to see what makes Ludwig's Tenet score tick. If it was just orchestral/acoustic instruments, then sure, you can analyze and reproduce it. But a hybrid score that leans so heavily on unique sound design? Not so easy. Especially if you're bound by using only Spitfire stuff to try and approximate it.


----------



## KEM

Really cool video here:


----------



## muziksculp

Listening to the TENET score today, I realized that most of the magic in this score is from the rhythmic ideas, and textures he uses. Love the energy.


----------



## KEM

muziksculp said:


> Listening to the TENET score today, I realized that most of the magic in this score is from the rhythmic ideas, and textures he uses. Love the energy.



The TENET score is all about rhythm!! One of the reasons it’s my favorite film score!!


----------



## KEM

Just realized I didn’t even post my TENET cover in my own thread lol, well here it is, for those who haven’t heard it…


----------



## muziksculp

KEM said:


> Just realized I didn’t even post my TENET cover in my own thread lol, well here it is, for those who haven’t heard it…



Very well done !


----------



## KEM

Hoping Ludwig returns for this!!









Christopher Nolan Bombshell: Director Talking To Multiple Studios On Film He’ll Direct About J. Robert Oppenheimer & Development Of The A-Bomb In WWII


EXCLUSIVE: Christopher Nolan is readying his next film, and Deadline hears that like Dunkirk it will focus on a seminal moment in World War II. This one is J. Robert Oppenheimer’s role in the…



deadline.com


----------



## Ahmad Ali




----------



## KEM

Ahmad Ali said:


>




Is that drone melody a preset?


----------



## Ahmad Ali

KEM said:


> Is that drone melody a preset?


Yes and no. It's an old preset I made based on a ambient drone tutorial on Youtube. Can't find the video anymore but the name of the patch is Vort3x drone so I guess that was the name of the channel. 

I heavily modified it to get the sound I wanted and added some distortion and reverb.


----------



## KEM

Rescored the car chase scene, check it out and let me know what you think!!


----------



## KEM

Ludwig confirmed for Nolan’s Oppenheimer (now the official title), once it’s closer to release I’ll make a separate thread, but for now we can discuss it here I guess









Cillian Murphy to Star in Christopher Nolan’s ‘Oppenheimer’


Universal is giving the biopic about one of the fathers of the atom bomb a summer 2023 release date.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> Ludwig confirmed for Nolan’s Oppenheimer (now the official title), once it’s closer to release I’ll make a separate thread, but for now we can discuss it here I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cillian Murphy to Star in Christopher Nolan’s ‘Oppenheimer’
> 
> 
> Universal is giving the biopic about one of the fathers of the atom bomb a summer 2023 release date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com


Definitely open a new thread!


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Definitely open a new thread!



You think I should now or wait awhile?


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> You think I should now or wait awhile?


It's a new film and it deserves a new thread IMO.


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> It's a new film and it deserves a new thread IMO.



I’m on it!!


----------



## KEM

Posted here


----------



## Kent

Finally saw this film for the first time (streaming, HBO Max, with subtitles). It’s a gorgeous spectacle, to be sure (_huge_ shoutout to cinematography, editing, and practical effects), and I love the high concept, but overall it felt like _Inception _without the heart. Each character is great on their own, but nearly none of their interrelationships landed for me. None of the plot twists were twisty, nor were the ‘wham’ moments hard-hitting. 


In short, it’s an incredible technical achievement (especially considering when it was produced/released), but I found myself eager to see how well the filmic/cinematic experience would unfold rather than how the characters’ lives would and how their needs would be met or unmet.



Spoiler



Crashing a real 747? Inverted action choreographies? Totally cool! It was so obvious that this was a practical film, and that level of operational gravity and impact is ultimately what I think this film will be remembered for.


----------

